# [W10M BUILDS] W10M BUILD ROLLUP (cab-file-links) for all devices (TH2/RS1/RS2)



## HD2Owner (Oct 27, 2015)

*UPDATE!*
since ms is releasing full rollups of windows 10 mobile in windows update catalog, i'll start to collect and post full rollup links.

*TH2:
10586.873 (10.04.2017) (offline: 3944 downloads)
10586.916 (05.05.2017) (offline: 978 downloads)
10586.962 (12.06.2017)
10586.1007 (11.07.2017)
10586.1045 (07.08.2017)
10586.1106 (11.09.2017)
10586.1176 (09.10.2017)

RS1:
14393.1066 (11.04.2017)
14393.1198 (05.05.2017)
14393.1358 (12.06.2017)
14393.1480 (11.07.2017)
14393.1593 (07.08.2017)
14393.1715 (11.09.2017)
14393.1770 (09.10.2017)
14393.1884 (15.11.2017)
14393.1944 (11.12.2017)
14393.2007 (06.01.2018)
14393.2068 (14.02.2018)
14393.2126 (20.03.2018)

RS2:
15063.251 (24.04.2017)
15063.297 (09.05.2017)

Total Download Count: 23258+

*
the screenshot shows the structure after using my personal build sorting script (powershell):


----------



## HD2Owner (Oct 27, 2015)

old post:

```
hi everyone.
please participate in collecting cab update links for more devices/builds and i will add your pastebin links here.
i am starting it and hope you'll help me. collect links with [URL="http://www.telerik.com/download/fiddler"]fiddler[/URL] (only works from wp8 to w10m).
you need to be running the exact build for the update on your phone.
download/open windows insider app and apply to fast ring. 
check for updates to download the insider fast configuration update. when it is preparing for update, disable wifi.
after the installation of the preparation update (gears), you're ready to push the cabs.
they can be pushed to the phone with iutool.exe via admin cmd
command: "C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Phone Kits\8.1\Tools\bin\i386>iutool.exe -v -p c:\cabs"
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-phone-8/development/tools-wdk-wpak-wpdk-cabs-building-wp8-t3183972"]WDK,WPAK,WPDK (containing iutool.exe)[/URL]
put cabs you want to push to c:\cabs folder (create it). only update step by step, build by build.
phone might spit out a error but you can see in settings->update that it is preparing to update and rebooting automatically afterwards.
if you face iutool connection problems, disconnect the device in devices&printers and unplug/plug in usb cable again.
if you want to participate, only enable [URL="http://www.telerik.com/download/fiddler"]fiddler[/URL] right before you hit the "download update button" (check with edge browser if it works first).
that means, when it is checking for updates, it shouldn't use proxy yet.
otherwise windows update can't find any updates and you won't be able to capture them duh..
for general connection problems, install [URL="http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=525569"]windows device recovery tool[/URL] (contains wp8 device drivers).
to collect cabs easily, save pastebin content to a txt file and open the list with [URL="http://www.freedownloadmanager.org/download.htm"]free download manager[/URL] for example.

[B]warning: the cab update collections are chipset (SOC)/display resolution/language/softkeys dependent.
you might be able to collect all your needed soc/res/lang/softkeys cabs for a unlisted device if you select carefully.
the language files are resolution independent so you can take the ones your device needs from other devices too.
to find out which langs your device needs, capture the update progress once with [URL="http://www.telerik.com/download/fiddler"]fiddler[/URL] and write it down.
a alternative that does not involve downgrading again to wp81 would be to mount your device's ffu rom file to check langs/soc/res (sk should be obvious).
preparation updates can contain device specific packages so only apply them to the correct device.
it is possible that on branded devices, this procedure fails.[/B]

[B]qc8974[/B]
[B]1080x1920[/B]
[B]softkeys[/B]
[B]HTC One M8 for Windows (0P6B140_TMOUS)[/B]
14203-14219 -> [URL="http://pastebin.com/pxxGeBEY"]LINK[/URL] (preparation update)
14219-10536 -> [URL="http://pastebin.com/hY3CiQ2W"]LINK[/URL]
14219-10549 -> [URL="http://pastebin.com/srawxsbT"]LINK[/URL]
14219-10572 -> [URL="http://pastebin.com/SWR2VKwT"]LINK[/URL]
14219-10581 -> [URL="http://pastebin.com/LqGbSZdv"]LINK[/URL]
14219-10586.11 -> [URL="http://pastebin.com/2QRtURXL"]LINK[/URL]
[B]hardkeys[/B]
[B]Nokia Lumia 930 (RM1045_059W1K8_000-CH_MV)[/B]
14226-10166 -> [URL="http://pastebin.com/QjfH6fa6"]LINK[/URL]
14226-10536 -> [URL="http://pastebin.com/2zf0u4iw"]LINK[/URL]
14226-10549 -> [URL="http://pastebin.com/d83zSGH0"]LINK[/URL]
14226-10572 -> [URL="http://pastebin.com/0bAQnLtd"]LINK[/URL]
14226-10581 -> [URL="http://pastebin.com/5TBxd2DX"]LINK[/URL]
14226-10586.11 -> [URL="http://pastebin.com/dbLJ9qyM"]LINK[/URL]
[B]Nokia Lumia 1520 (RM-940_059T5X9_AT&T) (you can disregard any "attwifi" cabs if you're not on AT&T)[/B]
14219-10549 -> [URL="http://pastebin.com/DWnKF1aX"]LINK[/URL]
10572-10581 -> [URL="http://pastebin.com/CyzWHDsQ"]LINK[/URL]

[B]qc8960[/B]
[B]768x1280[/B]
[B]hardkeys[/B]
[B]Nokia Lumia 1020 (RM875_059T7V7_eu_euro2_332)[/B]
12393-14226 -> [URL="http://pastebin.com/RF79E2B8"]LINK[/URL] (preparation update)
14226-10166 -> [URL="http://pastebin.com/KwCJQ7R0"]LINK[/URL]
14226-10536 -> [URL="http://pastebin.com/p7bp4qha"]LINK[/URL]
14226-10549 -> [URL="http://pastebin.com/7BfPQfna"]LINK[/URL]
14226-10572 -> [URL="http://pastebin.com/aNPTwEJm"]LINK[/URL]
14226-10581 -> [URL="http://pastebin.com/P2tfRamJ"]LINK[/URL]
14226-10586.11 -> [URL="http://pastebin.com/YC6uLCrR"]LINK[/URL]

[B]qc8x26[/B]
[B]480x800[/B]
[B]softkeys[/B]
[B]Nokia Lumia 635 [512MB ram] (RM-974_059W747_000-CH)[/B]
14219-10536 -> [URL="http://pastebin.com/84uu2gTy"]LINK[/URL]
14219-10572 -> [URL="http://pastebin.com/YSFspNKh"]LINK[/URL]
14219-10581 -> [URL="http://pastebin.com/YjH6X1KR"]LINK[/URL]
14219-10586.11 -> [URL="http://pastebin.com/nN2TT2YR"]LINK[/URL]
[B]720x1280[/B]
[B]hardkeys[/B]
[B]Nokia Lumia 830 (RM-984_059X0J5_000-CH)[/B]
15148-10581 -> [URL="http://pastebin.com/6RdbXHE9"]LINK[/URL]
15148-10586.11 -> [URL="http://pastebin.com/hQzY4S7g"]LINK[/URL]
```


----------



## HD2Owner (Oct 27, 2015)

reserved post 2


----------



## loudog3114 (Oct 28, 2015)

Looks like the lumia 1520 and the M8 are the same all around... what are the odds I can use these cabs to get from 10166 to 10572?


----------



## HD2Owner (Oct 28, 2015)

i tried to update from 10536 to 10572 and it didn't work even if they are full canonical cabs (spkg).
from wp81 to w10m it should work. but if you have a branded device, it might fail.


----------



## loudog3114 (Oct 28, 2015)

HD2Owner said:


> i tried to update from 10536 to 10572 and it didn't work even if they are full canonical cabs (spkg).
> from wp81 to w10m it should work. but if you have a branded device, it might fail.

Click to collapse



Eh, I can do that just by choosing fast ring.  Trying to get to 10572 while preserving Astoria.  Ah well, guess I have to wait to the next fast ring push, which should solve the upgrade bug.


----------



## djamol (Oct 28, 2015)

Hi,
First thanks for making this thread and really need to track update logs.
But why you/other people's still are linking/downloading wp8.1 OEM kit ? Since Windows 10 Mobile OEM kit is public kit.
And 8.1 KIT is huge size of 4-5 GB.
Just grab the WDK 10, it's only 600 MB. (Included all most of the files even oem certs, Updated tools, like FFUTool for profile mode etc.)
I hope that help to you/all other peoples always.
Btw I've most interesting things/research base on these tools, bringing very soon.

EDIT: Links added
Windows Driver Kit for Windows 10:
Download

OR official Page for Download All other tools.
https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/hardware/dn913721.aspx


----------



## snickler (Oct 28, 2015)

djamol said:


> Hi,
> First thanks for making this thread and really need to track update logs.
> But why you/other people's still are linking/downloading wp8.1 OEM kit ? Since Windows 10 Mobile OEM kit is public kit.
> And 8.1 KIT is huge size of 4-5 GB.
> ...

Click to collapse



Link?


----------



## dandrayan (Oct 28, 2015)

Thanks! Maybe now I can complete the update of my 640 to build 10536. It looked like that was pulled from the Fast Ring after the release of 10549 and 10572, so any devices still on Slow Ring build 10166 were stuck in an endless update loop when going to the Fast Ring.


----------



## razr2312 (Oct 28, 2015)

How can install this cab files? i have lumia 635 512mb ram please somebody help me


----------



## djamol (Oct 29, 2015)

snickler said:


> Link?

Click to collapse



Updated previous post and added links.


----------



## snickler (Oct 29, 2015)

djamol said:


> Updated previous post and added links.

Click to collapse



Yeah, I didn't realize.. I installed the AIK a while back, so I had the tools installed .


----------



## HD2Owner (Oct 29, 2015)

10581 links added


----------



## HD2Owner (Oct 29, 2015)

let me know if a build rollup with all cabs combined and sorted with descriptions would be appreciated. 
i did that already for build 10581 now.


----------



## t4m4m0 (Oct 30, 2015)

I'm getting error 0x80188302, google says it's 	E_PACKAGE_ALREADY_INSTALLED. Is there any way to track or ignore package collisons?


----------



## HD2Owner (Oct 30, 2015)

t4m4m0 said:


> I'm getting error 0x80188302, google says it's 	E_PACKAGE_ALREADY_INSTALLED. Is there any way to track or ignore package collisons?

Click to collapse



leave out the studyid package(s). those are the needed windows insider configuration updates.
you might have this/those installed already .


----------



## ssmahmood (Oct 31, 2015)

Saw this article after I did the update to 10581.  Need file list for Lumia 920 (RM-820_nam_att_100) to restore astoria.


----------



## loudog3114 (Nov 4, 2015)

So how do I install a group of these cabs to get to 10536 from 8.1?

edit:  Can I just use iutool from win 8.1?  I haven't been in the win8m scene, just fooled around with win10m.


----------



## HD2Owner (Nov 4, 2015)

loudog3114 said:


> So how do I install a group of these cabs to get to 10536 from 8.1?

Click to collapse



yes. enable wifi and open windows insider app. when you see the ring selection (fast/slow),
disable wifi via notification center. then apply to fast ring. device will reboot.
then you should be ready to push cabs. after cab transfer, iutool says "update started".
then it will spit out a error but if you go to settings-> update, you can see that it is preparing for update.
the phone will automatically reboot after update preparation and apply the cabs (shows gears).
followed by migrating data as usual.


----------



## loudog3114 (Nov 4, 2015)

HD2Owner said:


> yes. enable wifi and open windows insider app. when you see the ring selection (fast/slow),
> disable wifi via notification center. then apply to fast ring. device will reboot.
> then you should be ready to push cabs. after cab transfer, iutool says "update started".
> then it will spit out a error but if you go to settings-> update, you can see that it is preparing for update.
> ...

Click to collapse



Awesome.  I had resigned myself to having to use 10166 if I wanted astoria but I am going to give this a go now.


----------



## loudog3114 (Nov 4, 2015)

loudog3114 said:


> Awesome.  I had resigned myself to having to use 10166 if I wanted astoria but I am going to give this a go now.

Click to collapse



I was able to flash the cabs from the M8 on to my lumia 1520 to get back to 10536, absolutely awesome.  Thanks man.  Also, since I chose the M8, I now get soft keys, which I like.


----------



## djamol (Nov 6, 2015)

Lumia 640 (Dual Sim)
Windows 10 Mobile Build 166 (through Slow Ring)
Windows 10 Mobile Build 572 (through Fast Ring)
I've all other builds.. Will upload soon...


----------



## G.moe (Nov 6, 2015)

If someone could post CABs for the Lumia Icon (RM-927_nam_vzw_100), that would be very useful for users with the Ativ SE.


----------



## HD2Owner (Nov 7, 2015)

djamol said:


> Lumia 640 (Dual Sim)
> Windows 10 Mobile Build 166 (through Slow Ring)
> Windows 10 Mobile Build 572 (through Fast Ring)
> I've all other builds.. Will upload soon...

Click to collapse



please specify the nokia product code like this: RM-XXX_059XXXX.
and please format the lists line by line, cab by cab. thanks

i am looking for htc w8 preparation cabs (wp8.1.1->wp8.1.2) for at&t and verizon variants.
if someone has one of those devices, please capture cabs and post the list.


----------



## dugu1248 (Nov 15, 2015)

help, anyway to one click install all cabs?


从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


----------



## dugu1248 (Nov 15, 2015)

HD2Owner said:


> please specify the nokia product code like this: RM-XXX_059XXXX.
> and please format the lists line by line, cab by cab. thanks
> 
> i am looking for htc w8 preparation cabs (wp8.1.1->wp8.1.2) for at&t and verizon variants.
> if someone has one of those devices, please capture cabs and post the list.

Click to collapse



what about 10166 to 10536 update  cabs


----------



## HD2Owner (Nov 16, 2015)

dugu1248 said:


> what about 10166 to 10536 update  cabs

Click to collapse



w10m cabs are canonical (full). so you can go straight to 10536 from wp81.


----------



## farstrider2001 (Nov 16, 2015)

G.moe said:


> If someone could post CABs for the Lumia Icon (RM-927_nam_vzw_100), that would be very useful for users with the Ativ SE.

Click to collapse



looking for same thing


----------



## dugu1248 (Nov 16, 2015)

HD2Owner said:


> w10m cabs are canonical (full). so you can go straight to 10536 from wp81.

Click to collapse




help, anyway to one click install all cabs?


从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


----------



## AshleyT (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi!
I've downgraded my Lumia 930 to Windows Phone 8.1. Then I've installed Windows Insider, choosing Fast Ring.
Then I've downloaded the update and when it was preparing the installation I've turned the Wi-Fi off. After that I've installed the preparation update (phone turned off, gears, reboot), but when the phone rebooted I was on build 10581 again. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## dugu1248 (Nov 18, 2015)

When the push completed , it says download complete, cannot open ,why?


从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


----------



## Ranomez (Nov 24, 2015)

Seems like Microsoft actually managed to fix the fiddler trick, the update gets stuck at 7% and 2 cab files just keep trying to download but failing when fiddler is on (both fast and slow ring).


----------



## spityu85hun (Nov 25, 2015)

i try install only project astoria in build 10166 update to the 10586, phone not install update....


----------



## rickk182440 (Nov 26, 2015)

Anyone for 925 ?


----------



## MrCego (Dec 7, 2015)

For those who are interested:

RM-984_0252D8_000-FR 
10586.11 -> 10586.29
https://t.co/eJ8AZ6py9p
Thanks to Gustave M in Twitter.


----------



## vcfan (Dec 9, 2015)

Ranomez said:


> Seems like Microsoft actually managed to fix the fiddler trick, the update gets stuck at 7% and 2 cab files just keep trying to download but failing when fiddler is on (both fast and slow ring).

Click to collapse



had the same problem.I just downloaded the troublesome cabs in the browser, then added them to the fiddler autoresponder so it didn't have to download them.(took a few download attempts to track all the cabs that would fail).  worked like a charm with the latest build.


----------



## Ranomez (Dec 9, 2015)

vcfan said:


> had the same problem.I just downloaded the troublesome cabs in the browser, then added them to the fiddler autoresponder so it didn't have to download them.(took a few download attempts to track all the cabs that would fail).  worked like a charm with the latest build.

Click to collapse



Unfortunately that does not seem to work for me, if I try to download the cabs using any browser (edge, internet explorer, chrome, opera) it just gives me a page with a "access denied" message.


----------



## endera (Dec 16, 2015)

Hi all, 

Today I've owned yezz billy 4.7.

I live in Turkey. I have 2 questions to you. 

1 - Turkish language pack to install. 

2 - will there be support for win10 ? 

http://yezz.world/en/products/smartphone/billy47


----------



## spityu85hun (Dec 26, 2015)

not working cab files for lumia 930, i try to update windows kit tools,phone software updater stop update process with error code:80188306, cant open update package...tips?


----------



## -W_O_L_F- (Feb 11, 2016)

ALL cabs for 10586.29 (OS)
cbs - full package
cbsu - diff update from previous (10586.11)


----------



## HD2Owner (Feb 17, 2016)

-W_O_L_F- said:


> ALL cabs for 10586.29 (OS)
> cbs - full package
> cbsu - diff update from previous (10586.11)

Click to collapse



really long time since i got the last windows mobile rollup.. before windows phone even existed. 
LOL thanks buddy. :highfive:


----------



## reksden (Feb 20, 2016)

Update Ativ S with 10586.107 to 14267.1002(with edity reg files): 





On update don't working wifi and cellular((
after hard reset wifi  working.
Edit:

```
Phone Manufacturer: MicrosoftMDG
Phone Manufacturer Model Name: RM-1085_11302
```
Example instr. for manually update(russian):
https://vk.com/page-45339009_51622160


----------



## magic55 (Feb 20, 2016)

Firmware update cab 950's from .27 to .38. Anyone ?


----------



## subaru (Feb 20, 2016)

reksden said:


> Update Ativ S with 10586.107 to 14267.1002:
> On update don't working wifi and cellular((

Click to collapse



anyone can confirm ??

I got  Error 8018830f


----------



## davenasc (Feb 20, 2016)

reksden said:


> Update Ativ S with 10586.107 to 14267.1002(with edity reg files):
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



what keys you've changed? trying on my lumia 830, if you could help


----------



## HD2Owner (Feb 20, 2016)

got the new skype version with picture sharing working on 10586.107..
see here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/win.../w10m-skype-picture-sharing-redstone-t3318912


----------



## Gh0st2015 (Feb 26, 2016)

Has anyone captured Build 10536 for Lumia 640 LTE (RM-1072) or any other Project Astoria enabled build?
Would be very thankful if somebody could provide a link


----------



## AlvinPhilemon (Feb 26, 2016)

*10586.107 cab list*

Here are the links to the cab files for my M8 for Windows update for 10586.36 to 10586.107

NOTE THIS IS FROM THE M8 FOR WINDOWS.


----------



## xterminater07 (Feb 26, 2016)

Gh0st2015 said:


> Has anyone captured Build 10536 for Lumia 640 LTE (RM-1072) or any other Project Astoria enabled build?
> Would be very thankful if somebody could provide a link

Click to collapse



I second this!  I would like to have that build as well for my 640.


----------



## HD2Owner (Feb 27, 2016)

i have some of those 10536 cabs..


----------



## reksden (Feb 27, 2016)

HD2Owner said:


> i have some of those 10536 cabs..

Click to collapse



can you publish on mega or other site?
please


----------



## -W_O_L_F- (Mar 1, 2016)

*All 10586.107 CABs*

Here are links. This is HUGE data. 1128 files and 3GB+


----------



## reksden (Mar 8, 2016)

_All 10.0.13090.164(10.0.10586.164) CABS_
Here are links. This is HUGE data. 1036 files and 3GB+:
View attachment 3675502

10.0.10586.218:
View attachment 218cab.7z
1036 files


----------



## pedritin (Mar 9, 2016)

*How do I apply this cab files to my phone lumia 920*



reksden said:


> _All 10.0.13090.164(10.0.10586.164) CABS_
> Here are links. This is HUGE data. 1036 files and 3GB+:

Click to collapse



How do I apply this cab files to my phone lumia 920


----------



## reksden (Mar 9, 2016)

pedritin said:


> How do I apply this cab files to my phone lumia 920

Click to collapse



Yes, but this new format cbs
cbsu- update from the previous build
cbsr- remover update old files.
cbs full package.
older:
spkg.
i wait uitool for cbs files.


----------



## pedritin (Mar 9, 2016)

reksden said:


> Yes, but this new format cbs
> cbsu- update from the previous build
> cbsr- remover update old files.
> cbs full package.
> ...

Click to collapse



I mean like a custom rom to flash my phone


----------



## pedrocerta (Mar 11, 2016)

Hello!


I'm need a ffu or a way to install wp10 via PC 




My Phone is a Nokia Lumia 530 dualsim


My  Product  code is rm1019 10022 and is unlocked 


Portugal file.


----------



## augustinionut (Mar 11, 2016)

Can.t.


----------



## Bryaneloko (Mar 23, 2016)

*Help*

Hi guys, I'm new user of Nokia Lumia 635 (My previous phone is an android phone), I tried to flash the W10 builds but I get the error 800b0101 "Can't open files"... Pleassse help me 

My phone is:
Phone model: Lumia 635
Product Code: 059W1T8
manufacturer Hardware Model: RM-974
And I have windows 8 ver. 02040.00019.15235.28006

Thanks a lottt

Pdt: How I can unlock bootloader on my phone?? :V


----------



## HD2Owner (Mar 23, 2016)

Bryaneloko said:


> Hi guys, I'm new user of Nokia Lumia 635 (My previous phone is an android phone), I tried to flash the W10 builds but I get the error 800b0101 "Can't open files"... Pleassse help me

Click to collapse



no need to do that with iutool. just install the windows insider app from the store.
then signup to the ring you prefer (i suppose slow ring or release preview ring) 
and check for update in settings after reboot (not always needed).
then it should find w10m and let you download/install it.

the only bootloader unlock for now is wp internals.
only specific devices are supported for now. but heathcliff is working alot on it to support other devices.


----------



## HD2Owner (Mar 23, 2016)

i figured out a way to update the htc one m8 for windows (tmous-version) to wp8.1.2 (build 15148).
in theory, i could now also update the lumia 930 to wp8.1.2. i just have to add more lang cabs for that which i already have.
if anyone is interested, let me know.


----------



## Bryaneloko (Mar 23, 2016)

HD2Owner said:


> no need to do that with iutool. just install the windows insider app from the store.
> then signup to the ring you prefer (i suppose slow ring or release preview ring)
> and check for update in settings after reboot (not always needed).
> then it should find w10m and let you download/install it.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes yes, I know, but I want to install Astoria project with update 10536 (http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...ile/guide-deploying-astoria-packages-t3214481)


----------



## HD2Owner (Mar 23, 2016)

Bryaneloko said:


> Yes yes, I know, but I want to install Astoria project with update 10536 (http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...ile/guide-deploying-astoria-packages-t3214481)

Click to collapse



i couldn't figure out how to install it anymore. ms removed it after 10536 and prevents it from working.
also build 10536 was still rather buggy, so i wouldn't recommend it anyways.


----------



## Bryaneloko (Mar 23, 2016)

HD2Owner said:


> i couldn't figure out how to install it anymore. ms removed it after 10536 and prevents it from working.
> also build 10536 was still rather buggy, so i wouldn't recommend it anyways.

Click to collapse



Then there any way that I can install this version? Buff... (sorry for my english, I'm spanish)


----------



## HD2Owner (Mar 23, 2016)

Bryaneloko said:


> then there any way I can install this version? Buff... (sorry for my english, I'm spanish)

Click to collapse



NO! exept if you have l930/l640/l640XL. there are 3 leaked roms with build 10240 for them.
that build contains astoria and can be flashed only to those 3 devices.
see there: http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-phone-8/general/installed-leaked-windows-10-mobile-t3173000
all links are down though. so there is no way for you to install astoria.
unless you buy one of those 3 devices and try to find a mirror for those leaked roms.


----------



## Bryaneloko (Mar 23, 2016)

HD2Owner said:


> NO! exept if you have l930/l640/l640XL. there are 3 leaked roms with build 10240 for them.
> that build contains astoria and can be flashed only to those 3 devices.
> see there: http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-phone-8/general/installed-leaked-windows-10-mobile-t3173000
> all links are down though. so there is no way for you to install astoria.
> unless you buy one of those 3 devices and try to find a mirror for those leaked roms.

Click to collapse



... Okey thanks :/


----------



## HD2Owner (Mar 23, 2016)

Bryaneloko said:


> ... Okey thanks :/

Click to collapse



rather hit the thanks button on my answers and posts than saying thanks. 
four personal answers to you should get me 4 thanks.


----------



## Gh0st2015 (Mar 26, 2016)

If anyone needs a link for Lumia 640 Build 10240, PM me since I can't post the link due to the 10 Posts restriction.


----------



## gsmyth (Mar 26, 2016)

Gh0st2015 said:


> If anyone needs a link for Lumia 640 Build 10240, PM me since I can't post the link due to the 10 Posts restriction.

Click to collapse



Is this the official win10 update for the 640 then?


----------



## Gh0st2015 (Mar 26, 2016)

Nope, it's an old beta. But it's the only Project Astoria enabled Build which is still public.


----------



## djamol (Mar 26, 2016)

*official retail release update for Lumia 640 XL through Upgrade Advisor*

Windows Phone 8.1 Production Bundle - OS 10.0.13080.107 update for Nokia RM-1067_1005 000-IN based devices.
https://onedrive.live.com/redir?res...25&authkey=!ALVEOiE_NewBjxQ&ithint=folder,txt


----------



## winphouser (Mar 27, 2016)

Gh0st2015 said:


> If anyone needs a link for Lumia 640 Build 10240, PM me since I can't post the link due to the 10 Posts restriction.

Click to collapse



Thanks!



Gh0st2015 said:


> I only have the rom for the "normal" 640.
> 
> Link: https://mega.nz/#!iY12wK4Q!q7clttESLx3ztGXI-FqEb50tFd80w4cCL1vWmwVi6Po
> 
> And yes just add the link to the thread^^

Click to collapse


----------



## Enderneer (Apr 16, 2016)

Here's what I collected updating my (reg hacked) Lumia 1320 (RM-994_eu_euro_212) from build 10586.164 to build 10586.218.

http://pastebin.com/W6hqpM0f

I will try and collect the cab files that get downloaded when trying to update to Build 14322 and see if I can find out what is causing the continuous bootloop...

Edit:
Here are the cab files that get downloaded for Build 14322.1000 on the same device:
http://pastebin.com/qhW6Uqsn
*Warning: This update causes a continuous bootloop on the L1320 and the cab URLs are posted for analysis purposes only!*


----------



## sarapova (Apr 17, 2016)

Enderneer, 
Can you post spkg files update from 8.1 to any Windows 10 Build of your device (Lumia 1320)?


----------



## titi66200 (Apr 17, 2016)

How collect the cab files that get downloaded for my 1020 and 830?


----------



## Enderneer (Apr 17, 2016)

sarapova said:


> Enderneer,
> 
> Can you post spkg files update from 8.1 to any Windows 10 Build of your device (Lumia 1320)?

Click to collapse







I'll have to do that when i reset it to 8.1 again (which might take a few days since it's my only phone and I've reset it 4 times in the last 2 days).





Do you mean using the same fiddler proxy method?

Sent from mTalk


----------



## Enderneer (Apr 17, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> How collect the cab files that get downloaded for my 1020 and 830?

Click to collapse







You can select the urls and copy them to a text file.

Then you can use a program like wget to download them to your pc.


----------



## sarapova (Apr 18, 2016)

Enderneer said:


> I'll have to do that when i reset it to 8.1 again (which might take a few days since it's my only phone and I've reset it 4 times in the last 2 days).
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, i needs this cabs for my HTC 8x. It was the same SOC 8960 and the same resolutions 720x1280.


----------



## Enderneer (Apr 18, 2016)

sarapova said:


> Yes, i needs this cabs for my HTC 8x. It was the same SOC 8960 and the same resolutions 720x1280.

Click to collapse



Okay. I'm going to experiment with the redstone cabs one of these days, which will most likely result in a boot loop at least once, which means I'll have to roll back to 8.1


----------



## McShaz (Apr 18, 2016)

Is posible isntall 10536.104 (the build of Astoria) on Lumia 920?
I need the rom, but I don't find 
Thx


----------



## Enderneer (Apr 21, 2016)

sarapova said:


> Yes, i needs this cabs for my HTC 8x. It was the same SOC 8960 and the same resolutions 720x1280.

Click to collapse













Hmm, I've been trying to capture the cabs, but it keeps cancelling the update when I'm connected to the proxy.



Either it stops and says "you need to be connected to Wi-Fi to download the update"



or it cancels with an error message.







I'm going to reset my phone and try again, but it could be that Microsoft included some kind of new block or something.

Which would be a shame, I'd quite like to have the spkg files myself, in case updating through the insider program stops working.


----------



## TristanLeBoss (Apr 21, 2016)

Enderneer said:


> Hmm, I've been trying to capture the cabs, but it keeps cancelling the update when I'm connected to the proxy.
> 
> Either it stops and says "you need to be connected to Wi-Fi to download the update"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Which URL are logged by Fiddler before Windows Insiders display the error?

What you may want to try is disabling "Decrypt HTTPS traffic" under "Tools" > "Fiddler Options".... if it still fails, you can try to disable "Capture HTTPS CONNECTs" on the same screen.

---------- Post added at 10:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:21 PM ----------

Maybe using Fiddler as proxy is not supported anymore. But, something else can be tried: create a WiFi hotspot from your computer and simply launch Fiddler.

You then need to connect your phone to the WiFi network you just created... and that's all. Disable 3G/4G/LTE to be sure the phone will fallback/use on WiFi.

This tutorial explains it (but with Wireshark [a better traffic analyser than Fiddler but more technical]):

http://mohit.io/blog/windows-capture-analyze-mobile-device-network-traffic/

In Fiddler, the previous option may still need to be disabled because Fiddler may alters the secured (HTTPS) traffic. Wireshark doesn't by default but you can't see what's the real content is. Anyway, it should not be a problem because CAB files are located on non-HTTPS servers.

EDIT: the tutorial explains how to easily get out most of Wireshark captures with a free small tool (networkMiner). So you may want to use Wireshark.


----------



## Enderneer (Apr 22, 2016)

TristanLeBoss said:


> Which URL are logged by Fiddler before Windows Insiders display the error?
> 
> What you may want to try is disabling "Decrypt HTTPS traffic" under "Tools" > "Fiddler Options".... if it still fails, you can try to disable "Capture HTTPS CONNECTs" on the same screen.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the tips. I'll look into it tomorrow after work 
These are the two logs that come before the error:
http://fe1.update.microsoft.com/wp8/MicrosoftUpdate/Redir/duredir.cab
http://statsfe2.update.microsoft.com/ReportingWebService/ReportingWebService.asmx
Decrypt HTTPS was disabled, but capture HTTPS was enabled.

The Wireshark-hotspot method definitely looks more reliable and not too hard to figure out, though.


----------



## sarapova (Apr 22, 2016)

Enderneer said:


> Thanks for the tips. I'll look into it tomorrow after work
> These are the two logs that come before the error:
> http://fe1.update.microsoft.com/wp8/MicrosoftUpdate/Redir/duredir.cab
> http://statsfe2.update.microsoft.com/ReportingWebService/ReportingWebService.asmx
> ...

Click to collapse



I have had the same thing , I tried this: start downloading without a proxy and then switched back

---------- Post added at 03:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:50 AM ----------




sarapova said:


> I have had the same thing , I tried this: start downloading without a proxy and then switched back

Click to collapse



.... the download stops but links should be captured  Thanks


----------



## Enderneer (Apr 22, 2016)

sarapova said:


> I have had the same thing , I tried this: start downloading without a proxy and then switched back
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:50 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, I tried switching to a non-proxy network and back, but it didn't work for me. I'll try the Wireshark method this afternoon.
Fiddler accumulated too much RAM after a while of leaving it unattended anyway.


----------



## endera (Apr 22, 2016)

Yezz Billy 4.7  ?


----------



## Enderneer (Apr 22, 2016)

sarapova said:


> Enderneer,
> Can you post spkg files update from 8.1 to any Windows 10 Build of your device (Lumia 1320)?

Click to collapse



Finally! Here they are:
Windows Phone 8.1 ---> 10.0.10586.164


----------



## TristanLeBoss (Apr 22, 2016)

Enderneer said:


> Finally! Here they are:
> Windows Phone 8.1 ---> 10.0.10586.164

Click to collapse



Great. What we need to know is how to inject those cabs into the Windows Insiders app.

I mean: how do the app knows which update to install and where to download them?

Do you still have the Wireshark dump? Did you see more http requests than the one from your text file?

It's also possible that the app use HTTPS or WSUS (Windows Update protocol) to get these informations. WireShark may have seen these connections without being able to decrypt them.


----------



## titi66200 (Apr 23, 2016)

Cabs must be sent with Iutool
http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10/windows-10-mobile/w10m-builds-update-links-collection-cab-t3234805


----------



## sarapova (Apr 23, 2016)

Enderneer said:


> Finally! Here they are:
> Windows Phone 8.1 ---> 10.0.10586.164

Click to collapse



Thank you sooo much !


----------



## dape16 (Apr 23, 2016)

Lumia 1020 RM-875_eu_euro1_267

8.10.14226.359 - 10586.107
http://pastebin.com/Dpq4fznQ

10586.107 - 10586.218
http://pastebin.com/fueMvAvR

10586.218 - 14328.100
http://pastebin.com/HbPkjBPD

10586.107 - 14295.1005
http://pastebin.com/i0Q8ZzaS


----------



## Enderneer (Apr 23, 2016)

TristanLeBoss said:


> Great. What we need to know is how to inject those cabs into the Windows Insiders app.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse







Yes, I saved the dumps in 3 files. The were many other http captures, mostly ones coming from the Microsoft servers though. It seems like some of them may be encrypted, but I haven't had any time to take a closer look at them yet. I'll see if it is possible to delete the captures that could contain private personal information and then I'll upload the dumps somewhere and post the URL here.



P.S. I think I'm going to wait for a few Redstone builds (until more stable ones come out) before I try to find out which cabs are causing the bootloop. It seems like the builds are very unstable even on supported phones, so I don't think it's worth the effort yet.


----------



## titi66200 (Apr 23, 2016)

@dape16
You have upgraded to 14328.100 without bootloop?


----------



## dape16 (Apr 23, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> @dape16
> You have upgraded to 14328.100 without bootloop?

Click to collapse



No, I just captured the cabs and then used the WDRT to go back to 8.1.


----------



## 00raq00 (Apr 24, 2016)

dape16 said:


> No, I just captured the cabs and then used the WDRT to go back to 8.1.

Click to collapse





Do you have url to speech en-us cab from 14328?


----------



## dape16 (Apr 24, 2016)

00raq00 said:


> Do you have url to speech en-us cab from 14328?

Click to collapse



It's there in my Pastebin link, line nr 62 I think, if that is what you are looking for?


----------



## 00raq00 (Apr 24, 2016)

dape16 said:


> It's there in my Pastebin link, line nr 62 I think, if that is what you are looking for?

Click to collapse







Yes thx 

Wysłane za pomocą mTalk


----------



## Insignificant (Apr 25, 2016)

Hi I just tried to install 14219-10166 from Nokia Lumia 1020 to the Samsung ATIV S. I had no problem putting it on the device but it failed to install:


```
[1] Started device xyz
[1] Transferring files started
[1] Transferring files complete: 132 files
[1] Update started
[1] Installation failed (HRESULT = 0x800b010a)
[1] Failed (0x800b010a)

ERROR: 0x800b010a
Command failed. (HRESULT = 0x800b010a)
```

Any idea why it failed? It’s the same chipset, resolution and hardkeys. I see no reason why it failed.


----------



## HD2Owner (Apr 25, 2016)

i post this from @DeadGamere

Lumia 520 RM-914_apac_australia_new_zealand_295
8.10.14234.375-586.107
http://pastebin.com/enttjQqF
568.107-586.218
http://pastebin.com/qjk4NBeU


----------



## TristanLeBoss (Apr 26, 2016)

Many lists here:

http://pastebin.com/u/snickler

 Windows 10 Mobile - 14295 > 14322 (640 AT&T)
http://pastebin.com/hz5KFacY

 Windows Mobile 10 - 14295 > 14322 (1520 ATT)
http://pastebin.com/Kx2WW12t

 Windows 10 Mobile - 10586.218 Full OS Update cabs
http://pastebin.com/baibDmw0

 Windows 10 Mobile 8.10.14219 - 10.0.10549 cabs (Lu...
http://pastebin.com/DWnKF1aX

 Windows 10 Mobile 10.0.10514 - 10.0.10536.1004
http://pastebin.com/GpNHzdfY

rm-821_8.10.14219.341_to_w10m_10149
http://pastebin.com/fHrhC0uK

First ever Windows 10 build 9941.12498 !
http://pastebin.com/V1wG49wv


----------



## reksden (Apr 26, 2016)

Insignificant said:


> Hi I just tried to install 14219-10166 from Nokia Lumia 1020 to the Samsung ATIV S. I had no problem putting it on the device but it failed to install:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



Ativ S have 720*1280, but  no  768 x 1280!


----------



## Insignificant (Apr 26, 2016)

reksden said:


> Ativ S have 720*1280, but  no  768 x 1280!

Click to collapse



Damn! Yeah you're right. I was under the impression the ATIV S also got 768x1280.

Is there anyway now still to install those?


----------



## rickk182440 (Apr 26, 2016)

Could someone provide the cabs version 8.10.15153.165 for the Lumia 930 ? coming from 8.10.14234 ?

edit: sorry bad english


----------



## Insignificant (May 1, 2016)

Well I tried to install 10536 to a Lumia 930 and got the same error: Failed (0x800b010a).

Any idea why?


----------



## MagicAndre1981 (May 5, 2016)

this is what the code means:

800b010a = CERT_E_CHAINING - A certificate chain could not be built to a trusted root authority.​
so a certificate issue


----------



## Insignificant (May 5, 2016)

MagicAndre1981 said:


> this is what the code means:
> 
> 800b010a = CERT_E_CHAINING - A certificate chain could not be built to a trusted root authority.​
> so a certificate issue

Click to collapse



Nice to see you here André 

Is there a way to get around that on a Lumia 930?

I read about 





> SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\WindowsUpdate\PendingServiceRegistration\
> "AllowUnsignedAuthorizationCab"=dword:1

Click to collapse



But that doesn't seem possible for the Lumia 930?!


----------



## MagicAndre1981 (May 6, 2016)

I have no idea how to fix this.


----------



## akhilkalwakurthy (May 13, 2016)

MagicAndre1981 said:


> I have no idea how to fix this.

Click to collapse



hello @MagicAndre1981, install all the certificates on your phone from below link (it has around 20 files). If installing of any certificate asks for password, don't enter anything, just click ok
https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=E724AC567CCD44BE!75513&authkey=!AF4sOmjX6d1Prf4&ithint=folder%2ccer
This should fix your problem


----------



## MagicAndre1981 (May 23, 2016)

@akhilkalwakurthy

I don't have this issue. I only looked what the code means.


----------



## djamol (Aug 5, 2016)

Is there any logs from 950 or 950xl ?
Can someone post logs ?


----------



## SolariXxX (Aug 7, 2016)

*Lumia 630*



djamol said:


> Is there any logs from 950 or 950xl ?
> Can someone post logs ?

Click to collapse



Sorry but can you help me, is it possible to upgrade Lumia 630 on WP8.1 today to W10M?
UPD: Okay made it


----------



## anubis23 (Sep 4, 2016)

Hey guys, does anyone here have the cab update list (full set) for the T-Mobile specific OneTouch Fierce XL? or any other similar  windows phone 8.1 or 10 updates?  Not looking for the developer preview or windows insider update list.


----------



## titi66200 (Oct 12, 2016)

Lumia 1020_14393.221-14393.321


----------



## sensboston (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi guys, could anyone provide a link to official OS update from 10.0.14393.189 to *10.0.14393.321* (latest one) for Lumia-950?

I'm getting damn error *0x8018830f* after "preparing update to install", probably because of installed Russian TTS engine (another interop-unlocked L-950 got this update without issues)  Maybe, I be able to install this update manually; really don't want to make a hard reset (need to reinstall a lot of stuff after that).

*[UPDATE]* I've got a complete updates (see attached cmd file; you also need to install/download wget.exe utility first, and delete *cab* duplicates after download finished - sorry, I'm too lazy to filter this cmd for dups  ).


----------



## djamol (Oct 13, 2016)

Windows 10 Mobile 10.0.14946.1000​Insider Preview Fast Ring Build.
Microsoft Lumia 640 XL India.
http://pastebin.com/ySGbC9cF


----------



## titi66200 (Oct 14, 2016)

Lumia 830 (RM-984_059W568) 10.0.14936.1000 -> 10.0.14946.1000
http://pastebin.com/AcTjWBQZ


----------



## megasounds (Oct 14, 2016)

sensboston said:


> Hi guys, could anyone provide a link to official OS update from 10.0.14393.189 to *10.0.14393.321* (latest one) for Lumia-950?
> 
> I'm getting damn error *0x8018830f* after "preparing update to install", probably because of installed Russian TTS engine (another interop-unlocked L-950 got this update without issues)  Maybe, I be able to install this update manually; really don't want to make a hard reset (need to reinstall a lot of stuff after that).
> 
> *[UPDATE]* I've got a complete updates (see attached cmd file; you also need to install/download wget.exe utility first, and delete *cab* duplicates after download finished - sorry, I'm too lazy to filter this cmd for dups  ).

Click to collapse



GREAT the wget worked perfectly
But ... how do i install these cab files to my Lumia 950 xl ???
can you please explain

thx
micheal


----------



## titi66200 (Oct 14, 2016)

You can't cabs for 950 not for 950 XL


----------



## megasounds (Oct 14, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> You can't cabs for 950 not for 950 XL

Click to collapse



Yeb your right !
i will setup fiddler to capture my own update files
but still .. how do i install these cabs ?

m


----------



## Quilapvd (Oct 14, 2016)

Any chance to get the latest microsoft lumia 640 xl technical preview (insider) and update the device from the pc?


----------



## Wire1122 (Oct 14, 2016)

Anyone with lastest rs 2 insider fast build for lumia 650? Thx
How can I capture my cab updates files, step y step? thx


----------



## h4med-ln (Oct 19, 2016)

hi..
i have lumia 820 and i downgraded it to wp8.1. now its on 8.10.14219.341.
wich of this cab collections is suitable for update my lumia 820 to windows 10?

i tested 10586.218 ,but it gived this error:
the update was downloaded.but couldn't be opened. (801882c2)

tnx for help
(sorry for my bad english)


----------



## titi66200 (Oct 21, 2016)

Lumia 1020_14393.321 - 14393.351

Lumia 950XL_14393.321 - 14393.351


----------



## mirasal2 (Oct 23, 2016)

Hi there. Any body have build 10586 for lumia 630 ds RM-978?
can you upload this for me as zip file with ffu file any way?


----------



## Luxon (Nov 6, 2016)

Gentlemen, any hope for 10.0.14393.351 for Lumia 6xx devices with 512 MB of RAM / 480x800 screen resolution? Thank you.


----------



## santiago242 (Dec 10, 2016)

..


----------



## centaurian (Dec 12, 2016)

Is there any other way installing cabs, than iutool.exe? Because whatever I do, it doesn't detect my phone.


----------



## HD2Owner (Dec 17, 2016)

in case you didn't know..
microsoft is offering full build rollups of w10m since quite some time.
you can find them in windows update catalog (now also working with other browsers than IE).
just search for the build number.
they offer latest th2 build and also latest rs1 build rollups. (rs2 is still in development)
after downloading all packages, select carefully.
i also made a powershell build rollup sorting script based on a template from "wolf" but i never released that.



centaurian said:


> Is there any other way installing cabs, than iutool.exe? Because whatever I do, it doesn't detect my phone.

Click to collapse



removing it under "devices and printers" in control panel and reconnecting solves that for me usually.


----------



## nasc77 (Feb 16, 2017)

1. Downgrade to WP8.
2. Used iutool push 14226 cab to phone & successfull.
3. Installed Windows insider. But cannot get update for the preparation update (gears)
4. Push 10166 & 10536 also failed to install as error 0x800b0101.

Is it possible to get 10166 or 10536 working on Lumia 1020 ? 

Nokia Lumia 1020 (RM875_059T7V7_eu_euro2_332)
12393-14226 -> LINK
14226-10166 -> LINK
14226-10536 -> LINK


----------



## nguoikhongmangho (Feb 26, 2017)

please look for me cab-files build 14393.693,
Nokia Lumia 1020
thanks!


----------



## dawcx (Mar 2, 2017)

loudog3114 said:


> I was able to flash the cabs from the M8 on to my lumia 1520 to get back to 10536, absolutely awesome.  Thanks man.  Also, since I chose the M8, I now get soft keys, which I like.

Click to collapse



I've been trying everything to get this done, but I can't get anywhere. Iutool says ERROR: Failed to enable logging. Any help here would be hot.

---------- Post added at 11:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:37 PM ----------




h4med-ln said:


> hi..
> i have lumia 820 and i downgraded it to wp8.1. now its on 8.10.14219.341.
> wich of this cab collections is suitable for update my lumia 820 to windows 10?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you ever get this figured out?


----------



## gzkrtl (Mar 22, 2017)

Hi, first of all I want to say thank you for your great work. 

I'm successfuly updated my Lumia 925 to Windows 10 mobile 10586.107 using https://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10-mobile/guide-win10-mobile-offline-update-t3527340 tutorial.

It works perfect. And I saw that thread for newer Windows 10 builds.  But I'm confused a little bit. 

So, my 925's soc and resolution fits of the Lumia 1020. I had used 1020's update pack for 10586.107 and works ok. And I know that I have to use same model's package to achieve newer build for my 925. 

But which one should I choose for newer build. There are paired build numbers but I dont know what they are means. 

For example: 12393-14226 -> LINK (preparation update) 

Whats stands for 12393 and 14226? And you said its preparation update. Should I install first the preparation update? 

Currently I'm using 10586.107. I want to update to latest build (14226 for my situation I think)

What should I do. Can you give a little detail? 

Here is the applicable updates for my 925.

qc8960
768x1280
hardkeys
Nokia Lumia 1020 (RM875_059T7V7_eu_euro2_332)
12393-14226 -> LINK (preparation update)
14226-10166 -> LINK
14226-10536 -> LINK
14226-10549 -> LINK
14226-10572 -> LINK
14226-10581 -> LINK
14226-10586.11 -> LINK

Thank you !


----------



## kukmikuk (Mar 23, 2017)

gzkrtl said:


> Hi, first of all I want to say thank you for your great work.
> 
> I'm successfuly updated my Lumia 925 to Windows 10 mobile 10586.107 using https://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10-mobile/guide-win10-mobile-offline-update-t3527340 tutorial.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Try this: 
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=71091803&postcount=25


----------



## A AJAY (Apr 3, 2017)

HD2Owner said:


> hi everyone.
> please participate in collecting cab update links for more devices/builds and i will add your pastebin links here.
> i am starting it and hope you'll help me. collect links with fiddler (only works from wp8 to w10m).
> you need to be running the exact build for the update on your phone.
> ...

Click to collapse






In which sequence i have to push this cab? using iutool??


----------



## punx13 (Apr 5, 2017)

So, sorry, but, how i can to download the .cab for my lumia 720 es-es?


----------



## HD2Owner (Apr 14, 2017)

added full rollup links for th2 and redstone1 branches.
i also made a build sorting script to have a structure like in old osbuilder/wm/wp7 days...
in case someone is interested.. ?


----------



## jmx777 (Apr 15, 2017)

HD2Owner said:


> added full rollup links for th2 and redstone1 branches.
> i also made a build sorting script to have a structure like in old osbuilder/wm/wp7 days...
> in case someone is interested..

Click to collapse



Hi! Can you tell me pls wich can I use to get rs2 on an blu win HD LTE??? It's an 1280x720 w/physical nav buttons and 8916 soc ver and it's interop unlocked. Tried to reg change manufacturer,etc and join insider but nothing happened.
Thx a lot!


----------



## maruf8 (Apr 16, 2017)

Please give me Redstone 1 (14393.1066) update link (.cab) for My Lumia 540   RM-1141_1007   720x1280


----------



## HD2Owner (Apr 16, 2017)

maruf8 said:


> Please give me Redstone 1 (14393.1066) update link (.cab) for My Lumia 540   RM-1141_1007   720x1280

Click to collapse



a build-rollup contains all packages for all resolutions and soc's . 
you need to pick the right packages depending on your display resolution and soc.
also some other factors like software-navigationbar present/not present.
the rollups also contain some debug packages and optional stuff that should be excluded.


----------



## maruf8 (Apr 16, 2017)

HD2Owner said:


> a build-rollup contains all packages for all resolutions and soc's .
> you need to pick the right packages depending on your display resolution and soc.
> also some other factors like software-navigationbar present/not present.
> the rollups also contain some debug packages and optional stuff that should be excluded.

Click to collapse



Wow that is pretty complicated i guess... Can you teach me what to do?? I have Snapdragon 200, 1280x720 screen without built-in nav.bar.  Need it fast.. Before microsoft shuts down Windows 10 updates just like it did with upgrade advisor today...


----------



## BlueTR (Apr 17, 2017)

How do we determine which packages we need?
I have RM-976 which has msm8226 cpu, 480x854 res + nav bar. I use English(GB) and Turkish as display, typing and English(GB) as speech language.


----------



## HD2Owner (Apr 17, 2017)

BlueTR said:


> How do we determine which packages we need?
> I have RM-976 which has msm8226 cpu, 480x854 res + nav bar. I use English(GB) and Turkish as display, typing and English(GB) as speech language.

Click to collapse



in the windows phone kit in the same folder as iutool.exe, there is a tool called getdulogs.exe.
it will dump a device update info cab to the folder you decide.
extract it and open "InstalledPackages.csv" to see what's on the specific device.


----------



## BlueTR (Apr 18, 2017)

HD2Owner said:


> in the windows phone kit in the same folder as iutool.exe, there is a tool called getdulogs.exe.
> it will dump a device update info cab to the folder you decide.
> extract it and open "InstalledPackages.csv" to see what's on the specific device.

Click to collapse



Thanks, I found my packages.

One more question, there are packages like

UpdateOS,OEM.HalExtensions.UpdateOS,2040.21.0.0
UpdateOS,Microsoft.MICROSOFTPHONEFM.PlatformManifest.UpdateOS,8.15.14393.953
PLAT,Nokia.BASE.Phone.PLAT,2040.21.15235.50005
PLAT,Nokia.BASE.Variant.PLAT,2040.21.15235.50005

... I couldn't find these cabs on the list. Would that be a problem?


----------



## swiftyste (Apr 18, 2017)

Thanks so much guys for your great work I upgraded my lumina 520 to 14393.1066 surprised it's smooth. Now I'm looking into upgrading it further if possible.

I have windows 10 mobile enterprise tool install on my device.. Thanks to that dude for providing it in his comment. But there isn't anymore updates... is 14393.1066 latest update or is there more that I can try do to keep my 2013 device alive


----------



## x_orange90_x (Apr 21, 2017)

Does anyone happen to have the update files for  build 10166 on Lumia 640 LTE?


----------



## swiftyste (Apr 21, 2017)

Does anyone have cab files for htc 8x or anything closer


----------



## HD2Owner (Apr 22, 2017)

x_orange90_x said:


> Does anyone happen to have the update files for  build 10166 on Lumia 640 LTE?

Click to collapse





swiftyste said:


> Does anyone have cab files for htc 8x or anything closer

Click to collapse



it's all there.. full build rollups for all devices. all soc's and all display resolutions.
grab the url-list for your preferred build in first post and import to free download manager for example.
all cabs will be downloaded and you can start to pick what's needed to update your device via iutool.



BlueTR said:


> Thanks, I found my packages.
> 
> One more question, there are packages like
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



cabs with "OEM", "Nokia", "htc" etc in their names are not microsoft packages.
so that's not a problem. you only want to update microsoft os build packages.


----------



## x_orange90_x (Apr 22, 2017)

HD2Owner said:


> it's all there.. full build rollups for all devices. all soc's and all display resolutions.
> grab the url-list for your preferred build in first post and import to free download manager for example.
> all cabs will be downloaded and you can start to pick what's needed to update your device via iutool.

Click to collapse



I must be missing something.. All i see in the first post is TH2 and RS1. The second post has only a couple newer builds for the 640. What am i missing?


----------



## swiftyste (Apr 22, 2017)

HD2Owner said:


> it's all there.. full build rollups for all devices. all soc's and all display resolutions.
> grab the url-list for your preferred build in first post and import to free download manager for example.
> all cabs will be downloaded and you can start to pick what's needed to update your device via iutool.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Think I just leave it on 8.1 seems a little bit complicated  I'm new to the cab files. But thanks anyways dude your doing great work


----------



## krizhiel (Apr 25, 2017)

*Please*

Thanks Already Fix


----------



## HD2Owner (Apr 26, 2017)

added first redstone 2 build rollup. 
hit the thanks button if you appreciate it.


----------



## HD2Owner (Apr 26, 2017)

guavavip said:


> So i just need to download all the cabs (including all res, pakages, etc) and put all of them to a folder then iutool will automatically pick some of them? Do i need to classify them or do anything like that?

Click to collapse



the best thing to do is to sort the rollup into some folders.
check out the screenshot in the first post.
then grab the deviceupdate log cab as i described earlier in this thread.
this way you can figure out what is actually installed on your device (which packages).
which language cabs, which soc/res cabs etc.
i suggest trying it on a secondary device first, since you might need to reflash if something goes wrong.


----------



## HD2Owner (Apr 26, 2017)

guavavip said:


> there are 941 cab files in the folder, each one has a super long name and it seems like i just cant sort all of them out. They are freaking complicated.
> If available, could you upload your arranged cabs here so people (including me) can download them?

Click to collapse



that sounds like.. someone is interested in my build sorting script.. ?


----------



## jmx777 (Apr 26, 2017)

HD2Owner said:


> that sounds like.. someone is interested in my build sorting script..

Click to collapse



I am! Can you share it?


----------



## djtonka (Apr 26, 2017)

HD2Owner said:


> the best thing to do is to sort the rollup into some folders.
> check out the screenshot in the first post.
> then grab the deviceupdate log cab as i described earlier in this thread.
> this way you can figure out what is actually installed on your device (which packages).
> ...

Click to collapse



it does not make sense a little bit, first gets  the OTA update to grab the necessary files, than download them to do the update through the PC or keep those collected files for future update any 735 for example without worried about software variant ?


----------



## pp03 (Apr 27, 2017)

*lumia 535 with windows phone 8.1*

Can I flash rs2 cabs by iutool?


----------



## karaki93 (Apr 27, 2017)

HD2Owner said:


> added first redstone 2 build rollup.
> hit the thanks button if you appreciate it.

Click to collapse



Hi I appreciate your work 
I'm stuck on build 15063.2 due to a bug 
can you tell me which one I should download to flash the latest build on my lumia 920 
chip soc version 8960
screen resolution 768*1280
I only need English-us as I noticed most of the package are for different languages


----------



## HD2Owner (Apr 28, 2017)

karaki93 said:


> Hi I appreciate your work
> I'm stuck on build 15063.2 due to a bug
> can you tell me which one I should download to flash the latest build on my lumia 920
> chip soc version 8960
> ...

Click to collapse



it does not only depend on which languages you need but which languages are preinstalled.
that's the filelist that i would use for my german lumia 920.


```
microsoft.devicelayout_qc8960.mainos.cbs_805148c984932dabd568a66f0117457db4e79046.cab
microsoft.efiesp.production.cbs_3b358b98da663d27f172ab1772df0187d3a39f32.cab
microsoft.input.mtf_lang_de-de.cbs_202b81aff34aed7a32173969057ec1e7bc269dec.cab
microsoft.input.mtf_lang_en-gb.cbs_efa1dfaf70c2f9dd55ad2359c90c36ff3fdc9084.cab
microsoft.input.mtf_lang_en-us.cbs_3c5e34a5808e83dc0f69ae66768dccce9f6f1796.cab
microsoft.input.mtf_lang_es-es.cbs_e848422c6033c2561f1f32df75acb4a8fb449640.cab
microsoft.input.mtf_lang_fr-fr.cbs_fd45ca399d09f825fb3f50642c31fb0f573138a8.cab
microsoft.input.mtf_lang_it-it.cbs_7692eda525fece930c04009b0d674a34d91c63f0.cab
microsoft.mainos.production.cbs_e3a02c3b313bda302a7653a765a392d71c69c371.cab
microsoft.mainos.production_lang_ar-sa.cbs_9b9a4fbd45ef25489ccd2a48ad39f56bb81d7c3f.cab
microsoft.mainos.production_lang_az-latn-az.cbs_0c126c8029add994d75efb349a87a40ce6c31f81.cab
microsoft.mainos.production_lang_be-by.cbs_f93b5d49b3b445e5fb9fc7064bd10bb8e37affa7.cab
microsoft.mainos.production_lang_bg-bg.cbs_007d12e807d37b9a731467946578767cbb29b3fb.cab
microsoft.mainos.production_lang_ca-es.cbs_72a281043bca122cb95d7db23aa318f995b51399.cab
microsoft.mainos.production_lang_cs-cz.cbs_18589ad0e708de107b59118889c32b12c39b3cd8.cab
microsoft.mainos.production_lang_da-dk.cbs_c8825e81bf5ee3a2fbfd76423483876e47fd62ec.cab
microsoft.mainos.production_lang_de-de.cbs_8df06c51872b483f360143833b57ebe58d9819a1.cab
microsoft.mainos.production_lang_el-gr.cbs_77c22f6b1a89326ab8bf388f5c24c53daabf4dbb.cab
microsoft.mainos.production_lang_en-gb.cbs_19ea9943a3784dcdd899f07405b40905d8309334.cab
microsoft.mainos.production_lang_en-us.cbs_b5359c0220d1c0b4d66d2602cd2bcdd967512e47.cab
microsoft.mainos.production_lang_es-es.cbs_7cf7587d98e4034fe8bbff9b71f5ac47c15bb4a4.cab
microsoft.mainos.production_lang_es-mx.cbs_80a06be675ac082eb820d15f0ed8ff87eeae2d3e.cab
microsoft.mainos.production_lang_et-ee.cbs_97cf7c4a55290b56b613f67c16c71230cbbdcc65.cab
microsoft.mainos.production_lang_fa-ir.cbs_80c4a39fd3e886aadc911d43f002b7327ed868ef.cab
microsoft.mainos.production_lang_fi-fi.cbs_ec6748bfc7737b88b8ae613ee577fc9993b402cb.cab
microsoft.mainos.production_lang_fil-ph.cbs_ea59353270ce769a6685aa31cc13a812b9c1b086.cab
microsoft.mainos.production_lang_fr-fr.cbs_471fdf4efdb2e9c8eda51eab4aaa8af861b348f0.cab
microsoft.mainos.production_lang_he-il.cbs_344cfc26014240351e77579659b918594e2b344c.cab
microsoft.mainos.production_lang_hi-in.cbs_ce3aabffe9f5a418417d5dd1d773de30a5c6604c.cab
microsoft.mainos.production_lang_hr-hr.cbs_da2510257022223ad4fae5ff8b0d5fc3f193f2b9.cab
microsoft.mainos.production_lang_hu-hu.cbs_666fd5302a4eccdf33ca10919ee7d3e475a45a98.cab
microsoft.mainos.production_lang_id-id.cbs_d28282c6dd808f7e9dd2d3b256735e187d59f335.cab
microsoft.mainos.production_lang_it-it.cbs_0c6bf15b1d39f0ed572179f31b7371d5ed1b35c5.cab
microsoft.mainos.production_lang_ja-jp.cbs_e697d089286dd703d812ae352fd19914f18f0b95.cab
microsoft.mainos.production_lang_kk-kz.cbs_2ee423896ac91c9561122f61e3003b7ca3eb4fe8.cab
microsoft.mainos.production_lang_ko-kr.cbs_ca39e0a18bd394dc0436a506f5718fcb73227f67.cab
microsoft.mainos.production_lang_lt-lt.cbs_cce6104f5b61dcaffc6dd01265e63d352894a005.cab
microsoft.mainos.production_lang_lv-lv.cbs_55014458cd9a4c3a39fa8d56359cccb000458b49.cab
microsoft.mainos.production_lang_mk-mk.cbs_ab90ef6d1db6fb83f04db62a187772c4839ae812.cab
microsoft.mainos.production_lang_ms-my.cbs_9b922f20212d4087d1da546810ba5b0cc755d467.cab
microsoft.mainos.production_lang_nb-no.cbs_2c59ea107abe4442a121719c091dc58ffd5b07af.cab
microsoft.mainos.production_lang_nl-nl.cbs_f33924cb616d7a052f7d6dc9dbf7cdbb480c2041.cab
microsoft.mainos.production_lang_pl-pl.cbs_57e81abce967c4c8f4a8f0d7f727269250a791e0.cab
microsoft.mainos.production_lang_pt-br.cbs_d80139934a5a72a51f4f9018119f50869b6bd0cd.cab
microsoft.mainos.production_lang_pt-pt.cbs_d3c88948297a6040d2a1079a7c0880bd9841b81f.cab
microsoft.mainos.production_lang_ro-ro.cbs_c096380405a70c3286dab0b29e2267896227bd1a.cab
microsoft.mainos.production_lang_ru-ru.cbs_250d52349a27be823ae21dbce8d2ca43deabd09d.cab
microsoft.mainos.production_lang_sk-sk.cbs_92a87f0748e5165c77dfe20a92a2ec411cc5a69b.cab
microsoft.mainos.production_lang_sl-si.cbs_90a1459681926753446789436784b878f0eba4c3.cab
microsoft.mainos.production_lang_sq-al.cbs_1f80ded85fcdae70ef75842a1857399c05fb3de4.cab
microsoft.mainos.production_lang_sr-latn-rs.cbs_ca959cd5e5933860f19e535aa5a5b918fffdc193.cab
microsoft.mainos.production_lang_sv-se.cbs_4ad2b4e6d777e84b3885f5e1aab6963c53304720.cab
microsoft.mainos.production_lang_th-th.cbs_a8ee14abd30b5d54d165f65378fa01e47fd1eada.cab
microsoft.mainos.production_lang_tr-tr.cbs_01b3e474a3f45bbdf6ecf84492a9e81b9f2fe55d.cab
microsoft.mainos.production_lang_uk-ua.cbs_b5a90ed43de7640eee00b16cdd04bbc817b38fcf.cab
microsoft.mainos.production_lang_uz-latn-uz.cbs_c887d0319159fe6ef7a9cbcf56a5a0061fe478ac.cab
microsoft.mainos.production_lang_vi-vn.cbs_97b5ab835fe9b74a15fa7f08efcd81804c2bfb41.cab
microsoft.mainos.production_lang_zh-cn.cbs_2e254212b2247a5bc69cdbb2502cdb2731636688.cab
microsoft.mainos.production_lang_zh-tw.cbs_682d3a8369d5767a874bc5255d2043e1dd0f4097.cab
microsoft.mainos.production_res_768x1280.cbs_54f879aa0b4f2b6c0e6c163677d18a755e58ff2d.cab
microsoft.microsoftphonefm.platformmanifest.efiesp.cbs_fc3263f33f5a428245c62f388a56286970a676e0.cab
microsoft.microsoftphonefm.platformmanifest.mainos.cbs_cbe4e577fa5774f193e193783fa4de7f4c2b634b.cab
microsoft.microsoftphonefm.platformmanifest.updateos.cbs_19cd9b2b2966f9e95db306de83b78cf266fd9fc4.cab
microsoft.mobilecore.prod.efiesp.cbs_c9f29ce47bd25d497656da380103e91d5a3ea43b.cab
microsoft.mobilecore.prod.mainos.cbs_c8379362c0a5cc5960181bf8e32830a1c02f8a57.cab
microsoft.mobilecore.updateos.cbs_52c25f4bb3d7ba3935a9cae18a801408d865db83.cab
microsoft.ms_bootsequence_retail.efiesp.cbs_f5c69430b3e372663d5159279b14849801dc67f4.cab
microsoft.ms_bootsequence_retail.mainos.cbs_084a12faf2060018ef4350e1d5c956899f9c8b75.cab
microsoft.ms_commsenhancementglobal.mainos.cbs_7939afb0c9e2c0cbd4c17651333ff07d32c0e350.cab
microsoft.ms_commsmessagingglobal.mainos.cbs_b426a2c5f79f9f55c655bb0fd825877d8de9272e.cab
microsoft.ms_mmosloader_retail.efiesp.cbs_019d2a116dff8fba0b02bb59a0ae13a4c4450764.cab
microsoft.ms_mmosloader_retail.mainos.cbs_df669646dd81cea8a47543b1ec596af6fa984d91.cab
microsoft.ms_optimized_boot.mainos.cbs_bf378f7c9fa182213e97223309e12f838e2178fe.cab
microsoft.ms_rcs_feature_pack.mainos.cbs_e963c98c801b8f3b52d64d2c2570653e6e2c4faf.cab
microsoft.ms_skype.mainos.cbs_59277f3407af28536dbdf4e5a0ca8ef5d37b6d80.cab
microsoft.ms_socprodtest_hsti.mainos.cbs_47533731a2a8803568608357420c37252dced688.cab
microsoft.ms_standard_feature_1.mainos.cbs_63c0b6526e727ef101afd41b5b8a2979dc627388.cab
microsoft.phonefm.cbs_8311be9707ec77c4a869db8ae8d66dcb931b3ecc.cab
microsoft.prerelease_protected.mainos.cbs_1cb6c9ab93484b209b204023899e709533a6a3f9.cab
microsoft.prerelease_protected.mainos_lang_af-za.cbs_29c7b33f33fbddeed9eaaf48608f85c101b0ec1d.cab
microsoft.prerelease_protected.mainos_lang_am-et.cbs_ef568efb16a7bf81a7cdfdb4384eb337ca964995.cab
microsoft.prerelease_protected.mainos_lang_ar-sa.cbs_1d9ac2a0ead44af5e6cf2eb01c34fa0bd4850596.cab
microsoft.prerelease_protected.mainos_lang_az-latn-az.cbs_4ca82b421e8aab0e1e73f2720b4e55f65d40d0e6.cab
microsoft.prerelease_protected.mainos_lang_be-by.cbs_a58372ecef1d01325b5332caa1d257ddc4592ca8.cab
microsoft.prerelease_protected.mainos_lang_bg-bg.cbs_d383e55bdde2ffd780091defed043c1d82ec8426.cab
microsoft.prerelease_protected.mainos_lang_ca-es.cbs_cd81cf7eb9200da0857aa73205b7ea07ac68bee9.cab
microsoft.prerelease_protected.mainos_lang_cs-cz.cbs_66f2f25742f5a583a6db2a89e7557dfe9e626ab4.cab
microsoft.prerelease_protected.mainos_lang_da-dk.cbs_321f8346a198ede91f142633e9c75e6c0c8d16fb.cab
microsoft.prerelease_protected.mainos_lang_de-de.cbs_5c84caf2d94efb6b26a87eb9b55a5ed77aa277fe.cab
microsoft.prerelease_protected.mainos_lang_el-gr.cbs_cd267b0388f1b0dc88115a571bbcdbcf40767989.cab
microsoft.prerelease_protected.mainos_lang_en-gb.cbs_ca726ff7c8e48d04eadd5d781fa72b8f46711e9e.cab
microsoft.prerelease_protected.mainos_lang_en-us.cbs_2e9015a4520c610e46f5a6d78eb594f861da4b73.cab
microsoft.prerelease_protected.mainos_lang_es-es.cbs_d05e1c555b37e364bc66b9d66df11a83095cfa63.cab
microsoft.prerelease_protected.mainos_lang_es-mx.cbs_78a5174fb180b414d4b1adf126d0d430fe51c7ec.cab
microsoft.prerelease_protected.mainos_lang_et-ee.cbs_c12c2a4d1bca087ba5f2683507ab81429f959fba.cab
microsoft.prerelease_protected.mainos_lang_fa-ir.cbs_080f0dfec0bfaee9d5d85d5b4e30e5f8e6bb6c39.cab
microsoft.prerelease_protected.mainos_lang_fi-fi.cbs_2a583163c6eaacfdfa7a97afc769614dad01c80a.cab
microsoft.prerelease_protected.mainos_lang_fil-ph.cbs_6d5b2d1d03a36f88ec81b1d00fb6439c1157bec4.cab
microsoft.prerelease_protected.mainos_lang_fr-fr.cbs_b3fbba3dc776f781320c42b3e3f29aed671bd89c.cab
microsoft.prerelease_protected.mainos_lang_he-il.cbs_8acbc2e811934043fced7c0f72b9f872d7fc9b02.cab
microsoft.prerelease_protected.mainos_lang_hi-in.cbs_5878da5d1b5bfc1a288c68aac4fcedc726d3c51c.cab
microsoft.prerelease_protected.mainos_lang_hr-hr.cbs_1e34830a97639e1abe76626eba07b506e4e0574e.cab
microsoft.prerelease_protected.mainos_lang_hu-hu.cbs_32d288551b72c3573148d449ae48050932f2bb31.cab
microsoft.prerelease_protected.mainos_lang_id-id.cbs_1ca472df1f52ff3ff3a74b710d613573a9cb288f.cab
microsoft.prerelease_protected.mainos_lang_it-it.cbs_cf1a81ad70deb9259dfb1e1edf11f0aecbb23479.cab
microsoft.prerelease_protected.mainos_lang_ja-jp.cbs_7e1a7820b31d37ef812e5d1f1ef4c1cf6b4f3ef8.cab
microsoft.prerelease_protected.mainos_lang_kk-kz.cbs_7fcd46611df0e4a69e7c02023ee5bb80ba448745.cab
microsoft.prerelease_protected.mainos_lang_ko-kr.cbs_a6ebac875368b53c70ecc2dd816ccbf43b5e708a.cab
microsoft.prerelease_protected.mainos_lang_lt-lt.cbs_5164a0dc137ee0177ce83db7ea86b1432015f770.cab
microsoft.prerelease_protected.mainos_lang_lv-lv.cbs_954f4e8756733a94baf5e725a25ebfea4837ffb2.cab
microsoft.prerelease_protected.mainos_lang_mk-mk.cbs_bafd987b28f6fa55139e2d2767f083aef54b2c97.cab
microsoft.prerelease_protected.mainos_lang_ms-my.cbs_c3d1f546ddbd858f89da7a9b2b2380eaecd541a1.cab
microsoft.prerelease_protected.mainos_lang_nb-no.cbs_8ce72df01566de98e61a482062a3bee77bcff86a.cab
microsoft.prerelease_protected.mainos_lang_nl-nl.cbs_36abf971d528a7ae193a97f3cb92d5e43eec154e.cab
microsoft.prerelease_protected.mainos_lang_pl-pl.cbs_4a0f4db90b222555fd9168405d26a1ec78e0db73.cab
microsoft.prerelease_protected.mainos_lang_pt-br.cbs_ff5ab2a43b8b83a1410aab7cde08ed4f296978df.cab
microsoft.prerelease_protected.mainos_lang_pt-pt.cbs_1fd14e791ba136fffe26a0856971c33c562485e1.cab
microsoft.prerelease_protected.mainos_lang_ro-ro.cbs_c294a4715c54769b961355c398a878841aadeaa3.cab
microsoft.prerelease_protected.mainos_lang_ru-ru.cbs_0ca382ae4e4390a7fdb4d084a7989c018c92e4f8.cab
microsoft.prerelease_protected.mainos_lang_sk-sk.cbs_87854ffab0172beeaa16468c8e115746cc368a4b.cab
microsoft.prerelease_protected.mainos_lang_sl-si.cbs_e40eff960606d97a2f8350764a123245548cb20e.cab
microsoft.prerelease_protected.mainos_lang_sq-al.cbs_9688ef8f5e460477352820b40982fb73fe715886.cab
microsoft.prerelease_protected.mainos_lang_sr-latn-rs.cbs_f3e71de490d442d1a95bb77cdd53d5ed8975fa6a.cab
microsoft.prerelease_protected.mainos_lang_sv-se.cbs_689cc69b295c99c145d508410e954db66ccad7db.cab
microsoft.prerelease_protected.mainos_lang_th-th.cbs_c3249bdd94b66d33951d9c68531886cdebe9ac1d.cab
microsoft.prerelease_protected.mainos_lang_tr-tr.cbs_783a3493760e4581faa882bd43d0149f45ae36b1.cab
microsoft.prerelease_protected.mainos_lang_uk-ua.cbs_22de7e6e87a59099aa720a81e8c797e978d217d5.cab
microsoft.prerelease_protected.mainos_lang_uz-latn-uz.cbs_1c2a74b31a7e716babf74da0c563d5a9186f10ba.cab
microsoft.prerelease_protected.mainos_lang_vi-vn.cbs_28273fd2729258e0e4b56df199fedf2e65dd31f7.cab
microsoft.prerelease_protected.mainos_lang_zh-cn.cbs_c736d27cdf4953e49ef1317abbea503a4f0f542d.cab
microsoft.prerelease_protected.mainos_lang_zh-tw.cbs_67677078ca0c78dfde1fc5d6ae7b289687ea9736.cab
microsoft.prerelease_protected.mainos_res_768x1280.cbs_bc7e411b881c2246d4763aa823604f7b614c6456.cab
microsoft.release_production.efiesp.cbs_81346a1a7a81f679042bcae28ab92fe212671b40.cab
microsoft.release_production.mainos.cbs_c9f861bba0a7b04483a14f1abbd2330688cd5329.cab
microsoft.release_production.updateos.cbs_67365db7b995e7c91ff897b7bbac59b84e37c199.cab
microsoft.soc_qc8960.mainos.cbs_d175af18e2712af2e5d113ae33b172ea42627144.cab
microsoft.soc_qc8960.updateos.cbs_f6d73f0c7eec91437c2283a4927c17b967985880.cab
microsoft.speech.data_lang_en-us.cbs_1be669c2437b5b25c236a2f546549bf84f62a8f0.cab
microsoft.updateos.production.cbs_7b3c034c681e28b11c9292e12d962f7007d2e73d.cab
microsoft.userinstallablefm.platformmanifest.mainos.cbs_160ad257f3d5a2d15830aa3a6f4086f70ac3ac1d.cab
```


----------



## karaki93 (Apr 28, 2017)

HD2Owner said:


> it does not only depend on which languages you need but which languages are preinstalled.
> that's the filelist that i would use for my german lumia 920.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ahh thanks now I see whats missing


----------



## 0088shurik8800 (Apr 28, 2017)

Hi, Can anyone help me to upgrade my Lumia 720 to RS1 14393 or RS2 15063 builds? Thanks a lot!


----------



## amrameen769 (May 1, 2017)

*Seeking for that sorting code!!*



HD2Owner said:


> *UPDATE!*
> since ms is releasing full rollups of windows 10 mobile in windows update catalog, i'll start to collect and post full rollup links.
> 
> *TH2:
> ...

Click to collapse



Can u please give me ur sorting code sir? its been very difficult to find the actual cabs!:crying::crying:


----------



## fishersfish (May 6, 2017)

Here are the files for my Lumia 630 RM-978 ,Variant: 000-HK

```
microsoft.devicelayout_qc8x26_16k.mainos.
microsoft.mainos.production_res_480x800.
microsoft.prerelease_protected.mainos_res_480x800.
microsoft.soc_qc8x26_16k.mainos.
microsoft.ms_navigationbar.mainos.

microsoft.input.mtf_lang_en-gb.
microsoft.input.mtf_lang_zh-cn.
microsoft.input.mtf_lang_zh-hk.
microsoft.input.mtf_lang_zh-tw.
microsoft.speech.data_lang_en-gb.
microsoft.speech.data_lang_en-us.
microsoft.speech.data_lang_zh-cn.
microsoft.speech.data_lang_zh-hk.
microsoft.speech.data_lang_zh-tw.

microsoft.efiesp.production.
microsoft.mainos.production.
microsoft.mainos.production_lang_
microsoft.microsoftphonefm.platformmanifest.efiesp.
microsoft.microsoftphonefm.platformmanifest.mainos.
microsoft.microsoftphonefm.platformmanifest.updateos.
microsoft.mobilecore.prod.efiesp.
microsoft.mobilecore.prod.mainos.
microsoft.mobilecore.updateos.
microsoft.ms_bootsequence_retail.efiesp.
microsoft.ms_bootsequence_retail.mainos.
microsoft.ms_commsenhancementglobal.mainos.
microsoft.ms_commsmessagingglobal.mainos.
microsoft.ms_optimized_boot.mainos.
microsoft.ms_rcs_feature_pack.mainos.
microsoft.ms_skype.mainos.
microsoft.ms_standard_feature_1.mainos.
microsoft.phonefm.
microsoft.prerelease_protected.mainos.
microsoft.prerelease_protected.mainos_lang_
microsoft.release_production.efiesp.
microsoft.release_production.mainos.
microsoft.release_production.updateos.
microsoft.updateos.production.
microsoft.userinstallablefm.platformmanifest.mainos.
```

     After changing the phone's registry, surprisedly I found Lumia 630 could update to RS3 Insider Preview, I tried to grasp the update links and download them, 8 file during initialization and 147 update cabs(with no extension) downloaded, I wanted to push them to the phone offline with iutool.exe, but I failed. Every time I tried, it says "Some files are missing."

      I've checked the cab files, they were similar to the general update files, nothing found. Anyone know how to solve this? I want to backup those cab files, so I can update my phone to any Insider Preview system.


----------



## dxdy (May 6, 2017)

is there cab with bluetooth drivers from RS1?


----------



## lucasnobrebs (May 9, 2017)

*Windows 10 Mobile 15063.297 Released*

Windows 10 Mobile 15063.297 released for Patch Tuesday.


----------



## chinitopex (May 9, 2017)

5063.251full_onlycbs.txt 
Please guys need link cabs corrects for 480x800

---------- Post added at 09:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:15 PM ----------




lucasnobrebs said:


> Windows 10 Mobile 15063.297 released for Patch Tuesday.

Click to collapse




Build 15063.297 in nokia lumia 521 Ram 512 run now..


----------



## dsxebot (May 10, 2017)

I want my Lumia 730 (RM-1040) to get the 15210 build (currently in Fast Ring) as my device stopped receiving Fast Ring updates! I need the cab files (if available) to push update to my Lumia using IUTOOL.


----------



## HD2Owner (May 11, 2017)

added new build rollups for all three branches. hit thanks-button if you download please.


----------



## aclap (May 13, 2017)

Getting (0x800b010a) error


----------



## Deleted member 7503076 (May 18, 2017)

I'm getting "Failed to verify if catalog file \\?\C:\windows\CbsTemp\30592884_875021967\update.cat is valid. [HRESULT = 0x800b0114 - CERT_E_INVALID_NAME]" when trying to upgrade to Redstone 2 from 10586.916 using iutool and these files - any ideas? @akhilkalwakurthy posted a link for some certificates to resolve a similar error earlier in the thread but the link is no longer active; has anyone got them and if so how are they installed on a phone?


----------



## Deleted member 7503076 (May 18, 2017)

Not to worry, got it to work eventually by upgrading to Redstone 1 (14393.1198) using the original iutool (from the offline 10586.107 thread), then when I tried upgrading from there to Redstone 2 (15063.297) it transferred the files across but then didn't seem to even try to install them, but I found that it worked fine if I installed them using the newer iutool.exe from the 1703 WDK instead - I've attached it to this post if anyone wants it without having to download and install the entire WDK, try it if you're having problems installing Redstone 2 with the original iutool.


----------



## HD2Owner (May 20, 2017)

******* said:


> Not to worry, got it to work eventually by upgrading to Redstone 1 (14393.1198) using the original iutool (from the offline 10586.107 thread), then when I tried upgrading from there to Redstone 2 (15063.297) it transferred the files across but then didn't seem to even try to install them, but I found that it worked fine if I installed them using the newer iutool.exe from the 1703 WDK instead - I've attached it to this post if anyone wants it without having to download and install the entire WDK, try it if you're having problems installing Redstone to with the original iutool.

Click to collapse



thanks for the info. :good:



amrameen769 said:


> Can u please give me ur sorting code sir? its been very difficult to find the actual cabs!:crying::crying:

Click to collapse



i'll share my build sorting script.. but i would like to get some more "thanks" first.


----------



## chinitopex (May 22, 2017)

Please guys can help me?
How do I download this? 
I'm new  
10586.916full_onlycbs.txt
i need resolution 800 x 480 nokia 521


----------



## Deleted member 7503076 (May 23, 2017)

If you're already on a 10586.xxx build and are just trying to upgrade to the latest 10586.xxx build then using Enterprise edition and upgrading over-the-air will be easier, follow the guide here under the section "Upgrading over-the-air from Windows 10 Mobile 10586.xxx to the latest Threshold 2/10586.xxx build using W10M Enterprise and the CBB:": http://forums.windowscentral.com/wi...test-10586-xxx-14393-xxx-15063-xxx-build.html


----------



## starpageup (May 29, 2017)

Buddy, 

How do you get the URLs for the Cabs? I mean I used Wireshark to get the URLs, but all I always get is tlu.dl.delivery.mp.microsoft.com links which are time limited URLs and expire really soon. These are not at all worth sharing. Also, one cannot recognize the cab name from these tlu URLs.

I see you have posted URLs from download.windowsupdate.com. Let me know how I could get these. I am trying to collect Cabs for feature2.

Much thanks!!


----------



## snickler (May 29, 2017)

starpageup said:


> Buddy,
> 
> How do you get the URLs for the Cabs? I mean I used Wireshark to get the URLs, but all I always get is tlu.dl.delivery.mp.microsoft.com links which are time limited URLs and expire really soon. These are not at all worth sharing. Also, one cannot recognize the cab name from these tlu URLs.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You won't be able to. Anything that's RS2 (maybe even some RS1) and above uses a different Windows Update endpoint that is used for UUP. WU and Win Store are in sync, so the WireShark/Fiddler method won't work for simply capturing links. 

Anything that's a production build can be pulled from the Windows update catalog.


----------



## starpageup (May 29, 2017)

snickler said:


> You won't be able to. Anything that's RS2 (maybe even some RS1) and above uses a different Windows Update endpoint that is used for UUP. WU and Win Store are in sync, so the WireShark/Fiddler method won't work for simply capturing links.
> 
> Anything that's a production build can be pulled from the Windows update catalog.

Click to collapse



Well thanks a lot man. 


Since this is the case, I will use Wireshark to capture entire tcp packets and recreate the cabs using Network Monitor, so I could reinstall these easily on a dumb day when I may have to recover my device using WDRT.

If anybody is interested in these, send me a message. I will be pulling Cabs via Lumia 950 registry IDs on my HTC One M8. I know this comes with risks, but all I hope that the updates are worth it!!


----------



## nasc77 (Jun 3, 2017)

Has anyone get the links of 16212.1001.rs_iot.170531-1800 (UUP-CTv2) from Lumia 1020 ?

P/S: If boot loop issue after updated, please share the MainOS  dumped by WPInternals. Thanks.


----------



## snickler (Jun 3, 2017)

nasc77 said:


> Is anyone get the links of 16212.1001.rs_iot.170531-1800 (UUP-CTv2) ?

Click to collapse



Read up two comments from this for your answer.


----------



## nasc77 (Jun 3, 2017)

snickler said:


> Read up two comments from this for your answer.

Click to collapse



Hi, actually i need it to try to solve the boot loop issue after updated. That's why i asked here anyone get the links of it.


----------



## fishersfish (Jun 6, 2017)

Surperisely I found can update my phone to 15215(Insider) offline with iutool.exe (1703) !


----------



## MOBBAK (Jun 7, 2017)

fishersfish said:


> Surperisely I found can update my phone to 15215(Insider) offline with iutool.exe (1703) !

Click to collapse



Is there anything new with this build or just fixes some issues?


----------



## fishersfish (Jun 12, 2017)

MOBBAK said:


> Is there anything new with this build or just fixes some issues?

Click to collapse



Bugs and fixes only, not RS3.


----------



## agzz (Jun 15, 2017)

*Thanks HD2Owner <3*

 Thanks to you I've been able to update a bunch of phones to a higher version.
I really hope you get some free time to update it in order to include June current builds such as 15063.413 
Have a nice weekend and thanks again!


----------



## djtonka (Jun 15, 2017)

anyone has a leaked 16212 by mistake ?


----------



## nasc77 (Jun 15, 2017)

djtonka said:


> anyone has a leaked 16212 by mistake ?

Click to collapse



Finally i got 16212.rs_xbox.170531-1534 that someone grab from Lumia 1020. 
Still searching for this one 16212.rs_iot.


----------



## djtonka (Jun 15, 2017)

I mean CABs, any CABs


----------



## nasc77 (Jun 15, 2017)

djtonka said:


> I mean CABs, any CABs

Click to collapse



Yup. I got the 16212.rs_xbox CAB files that someone used fiddler grab from Lumia 1020.


----------



## djtonka (Jun 15, 2017)

did you reset it and is working somehow? could you upload it?


----------



## HD2Owner (Jun 16, 2017)

added latest th2 and rs1 build rollups.



djtonka said:


> did you reset it and is working somehow? could you upload it?

Click to collapse



+1 please reupload and share


----------



## Deleted member 7503076 (Jun 16, 2017)

HD2Owner said:


> added latest th2 and rs1 build rollups.

Click to collapse



Thanks - do you have the links for the RS2 build as well please?

How do you generate the lists of links just out of interest, do you copy and paste each one from the Windows Update Catalogue (which would take a long time given how many files there are!) or is there a quicker way?


----------



## HD2Owner (Jun 17, 2017)

******* said:


> Thanks - do you have the links for the RS2 build as well please?
> 
> How do you generate the lists of links just out of interest, do you copy and paste each one from the Windows Update Catalogue (which would take a long time given how many files there are!) or is there a quicker way?

Click to collapse



new rs2 build rollup is not yet available in windows update catalog.
i'll post it as soon as i see it there. don't hesitate to report if it is available so i know asap.
yes, i get the links from there. but not manually of course. :laugh:


----------



## kukmikuk (Jun 17, 2017)

HD2Owner said:


> new rs2 build rollup is not yet available in windows update catalog.
> i'll post it as soon as i see it there. don't hesitate to report if it is available so i know asap.
> yes, i get the links from there. but not manually of course. :laugh:

Click to collapse



I saw diferent name of downloaded mobile rs2 CU this month - something with "....for ARM devices...". Maybe there´s is also changed name in MS Catalogue...?


----------



## kukmikuk (Jun 18, 2017)

Anybody can catch rs2 mobile cabs with Fiddler...? Not working as usually - links expired soon, only hassle files names...etc etc.. Same in feature2 mobile builds (15223.0)..


----------



## fishersfish (Jul 3, 2017)

kukmikuk said:


> Anybody can catch rs2 mobile cabs with Fiddler...? Not working as usually - links expired soon, only hassle files names...etc etc.. Same in feature2 mobile builds (15223.0)..

Click to collapse



4 steps in Mobile's update downloading:
1. check the availablity of all the links for initialization
2. the mobile download the initialization files.(cabs with no update.mum files archieved )
3. check the availablity of all the update files' links, we can grab them all easily ( and we should download them all quickly), these are all we need (these cabs cantain the file: update.mum )
4.the mobile download and install all these update files.


----------



## maruf8 (Jul 8, 2017)

Can anyone sort me which cabs (of 14393.1358) should i download for lumia 540??

---------- Post added at 07:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:22 PM ----------

And how much MB will cost to download every separate builds?


----------



## augustinionut (Jul 9, 2017)

You may search here https://www.catalog.update.microsoft.com/Search.aspx?q=000-gb


----------



## HD2Owner (Jul 11, 2017)

added new build rollups:

TH2 -> 10586.1007 (11.07.2017)
RS1 -> 14393.1480 (11.07.2017)

please leave a thanks if you are downloading.
if i get some more thanks for my work, i'll post my build sorting script at some point..


----------



## agzz (Jul 11, 2017)

*Hey HD2Owner*



HD2Owner said:


> added new build rollups:
> 
> TH2 -> 10586.1007 (11.07.2017)
> RS1 -> 14393.1480 (11.07.2017)
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks again for keeping us as updated as possible! You should edit the first post in order to add this last comment you posted. Not everyone is willing to read through this many pages anyway...
Have a nice week!


----------



## Deleted member 7503076 (Jul 12, 2017)

Thanks for the new links - any idea why Microsoft seems to have stopped adding the files for the latest branch to the Update Catalogue though and if there's any other way to get the files, or is changing the Registry to a supported phone is the only way to get RS2 updates now?


----------



## love4chat (Jul 19, 2017)

updated my Lumia 630 to 10586.1007


----------



## Prerna (Jul 20, 2017)

Hi, I think I need a little help. I've got a 930 which currently is on 10.0.14332.1001. I'm on fast ring, and when I try to update, it goes on downloading 10.0.14393.67, then tries to install it without progress, then restarts with a notification saying "we couldn't finish installing..."
I tried about 6-7 times since 2 weeks with the exact same outcome.

Anyone has a clue?

Thank you.


----------



## esgibtnur1 (Jul 21, 2017)

*Lumia 630 updated to 10586.1007. But no Skype....*

Hello dear fellows,
I registered right away after dedicating one day to testing windows 10 mobile on Lumia 630 following step-by-step the tutorial of *******.
                I got to this build 10.0.10586.1007 and it says Windows 10 Mobile Enterprise in the About section after applying a provisioning package.  All is nice and well Facebook, Messenger, things I wouldn't expect to work they actually do and I have a working web browser now Edge, but no Skype.  There it was, clicking it only to be invited to get it and getting it meant I already have it. I ended uninstalling it with the intent to installing it from Store but dead end. I must have some 14393.xxx build. Another useless skype-video sits there which I cannot uninstall. 
              Should I give up on skype or is there a workaround, sideloading it from some previous appxbundle(that would be nice), doing the whole thing again by upgrading (offline too) to some fresh build which this thread is about? If so which? 
What to expect next from having the phone at this stage with Mobile Enterprise ( Upgrades deferred, still not cancellable). Will updates break it?
Skype is one of the most abused corpses in the software world and I need it for few relatives.
Using Lumia 630. Sorry for writing that long.


----------



## Deleted member 7503076 (Jul 21, 2017)

I don't use Skype myself but the recent desupports of older Windows versions by Microsoft might mean you need to move up to the 14393.xxx or 15063.xxx branches for it to be available to you, you can push these to the phone using iutool.exe or you can use the registry hack where you change the model identifier of your phone.

No-one can be sure what will happen once the 10586.xxx branch goes out of support i.e. whether a later branch will get pished to unsupported phones or whether it will be the same as what happens now if you don't tick "defer upgrades" i.e. supported phones get a later branch but unsupported phones just say that no updates are available. It shouldn't break though as newer branches do work on the unsupported phones, it would only break things like Here Maps/Here Drive+ that only work on the 10586.xxx branch.


----------



## esgibtnur1 (Jul 22, 2017)

That iutool 1703 seemed to work better as it didn't output any error, it just pushed the cabs and then sat on updating until it drained the battery. Lol. 
I tried again with full battery, the "Update started..." just takes too long. On the display there was nothing out of ordinary happening.
Some observations though:
Does this also work with the display turned off?
number of cabs I managed to select is smaller 147 compared to 197 (for the ...1007 build) 
Some notable missings: 4 Bing Apps, there were lots of ...navigationbar... in the 1007 now only one ....navigationbar.mainos....


 In one post of yours you draw attention to not having extra cabinets.  It really is not easy to know if the selection is perfect.  
 I have to succeed to at least 14393 build to have skype working.  I will try it right away as this 1007 build is pathetic display of engineering from 
 MS saying things like your Nokia original cable you used all the time "is slowly loading".


----------



## esgibtnur1 (Jul 22, 2017)

Don't get it each time iutool fails I lose storage on the phone?  I check and from 3.6 it sinked to 2.6 after 2-3 failed attempts? Does not overwrite them? At this pace all one would be doing is hard resets.
I keep getting this now when trying to get to 14393 build this time:
HRESULT = 0x8024a110


----------



## esgibtnur1 (Jul 22, 2017)

I managed to get my phone on 14393.1066 only after applying once again the enterprise provisioning which this time was lost. It just went on updating then.  I mean applying the provisioning started it all for me as with iutool was dead end I thought about doing that trick.
My question is now should I have a tick on the Defer Upgrades or not?
Must I again hard reset it? I am little weary from that. Hard reset at least twice since upgrading to 10.
Skype on this build was also a masquerade Get skype. Uninstalled it but what I've installed from the store is just a pretty picture saying to get it
Also top left first icon before signal is a missing sim card? interesting
Right the phone app is not working. This one is not reinstallable. What to do next?


----------



## Deleted member 7503076 (Jul 22, 2017)

I haven't tested "Defer upgrades" with the 14393.xxx branch myself but assuming it's the same as the 10586.xxx branch you would need it ticked in order to receive further monthly 14393.xxx updates until the end of support for that branch.

Usually if an update pushed with iutool.exe fails, it seems to delete the cabs from the phone after it has failed - if they have stayed i.e. the available storage space has reduced, a hard reset would clear them - also I would do a hard reset if experiencing issues with your phone following an update (hopefully you didn't miss any necessary cabs as I can see that causing issues if the phone still accepts and applies the rest).

When using iutool.exe you won't see anything on the phone until once all the cabs have been transferred, you can then open Settings > Phone Update to see progress installing the update or if there is an error.

Some Nokia chargers are different to others, the one that came with my 625 charges my 1020 slower than its own charger does, for instance (though I don't think it produces the alert regarding slow charging) - you should use the one that originally came with the phone (or one of the same model) for best results.


----------



## joshuades (Jul 29, 2017)

I'm new to being a member. First off, thanks to many of you on this thread for providing the information that allowed me to rollup my M8 to rs2 (which oddly enough just updated to 483 through the update manager without an enterprise pack nor thee defer option being ticked). 

I'm having troubles with sensors working on it now, though. There are client package files in the rs2 rollup (and rs1) that are for the OS to interact with the sensors. In the rs2 builds listed here, there are client packages for a magnetometer, gyroscope, and two for the ambient light/proximity/ir trans package. I've been looking for the rest (barometer), but haven't been able to find it.

---------- Post added at 10:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:00 PM ----------




esgibtnur1 said:


> Hello dear fellows,
> I registered right away after dedicating one day to testing windows 10 mobile on Lumia 630 following step-by-step the tutorial of *******.
> I got to this build 10.0.10586.1007 and it says Windows 10 Mobile Enterprise in the About section after applying a provisioning package.  All is nice and well Facebook, Messenger, things I wouldn't expect to work they actually do and I have a working web browser now Edge, but no Skype.  There it was, clicking it only to be invited to get it and getting it meant I already have it. I ended uninstalling it with the intent to installing it from Store but dead end. I must have some 14393.xxx build. Another useless skype-video sits there which I cannot uninstall.
> Should I give up on skype or is there a workaround, sideloading it from some previous appxbundle(that would be nice), doing the whole thing again by upgrading (offline too) to some fresh build which this thread is about? If so which?
> ...

Click to collapse



On my run up in updates, I noticed skype wouldn't connect to its service until I got to the rs1 build (14393.xxx) and the skype application updated to match. Hope this helps.


----------



## esgibtnur1 (Jul 30, 2017)

joshuades said:


> On my run up in updates, I noticed skype wouldn't connect to its service until I got to the rs1 build (14393.xxx) and the skype application updated to match. Hope this helps.

Click to collapse



I even got to Creators Update but skype does not want anymore just a static picture inviting to get it, another phone perhaps. 
Gave  up or at least I will wait to see if someone has success stories.


----------



## HD2Owner (Aug 16, 2017)

added new TH2 and RS1 builds.


----------



## 630User (Aug 18, 2017)

Lumia 630 15063.297 here. Looking forward for new builds. Great work, thanks a lot!


----------



## Juanz1986 (Aug 21, 2017)

Do not upload more builds on microsoft page? Do you know why?


----------



## thinhx2 (Aug 23, 2017)

lumia 1020 try flash lastest TH2 build 10586.1045 file
 any solution? thank all


----------



## Deleted member 7503076 (Aug 23, 2017)

thinhx2 said:


> lumia 1020 try flash lastest TH2 build 10586.1045 file
> any solution? thank all

Click to collapse



Is your phone already on some build of 10586.xxx and are you transferring only the files that are appropriate to your phone, not every file that is in the list for 10586.1045?

If you're already on 10586.xxx you might find it easier to use the Enterprise method to update over-the-air to the latest 10586.xxx build.


----------



## thinhx2 (Aug 24, 2017)

******* said:


> Is your phone already on some build of 10586.xxx and are you transferring only the files that are appropriate to your phone, not every file that is in the list for 10586.1045?
> 
> If you're already on 10586.xxx you might find it easier to use the Enterprise method to update over-the-air to the latest 10586.xxx build.

Click to collapse



Thank i switched to Enterprise and now is running lastest 10586 build hehe. But batery is bad,i sleep at 23h35 with 56 % and i wake up at 6h15 batery is 23% @@


----------



## Deleted member 7503076 (Aug 24, 2017)

thinhx2 said:


> Thank i switched to Enterprise and now is running lastest 10586 build hehe. But batery is bad,i sleep at 23h35 with 56 % and i wake up at 6h15 batery is 23% @@

Click to collapse



Have you done a hard reset since upgrading from 8.1 to 10? If not then you should do one to avoid issues. After upgrading and resetting, check for app updates in the store and install them until it says there are no more (otherwise it will run your battery down updating all the apps at the start) and give it a day or so to settle.

Once that time has passed, check in the Battery Saver section of Settings to see what is using your battery, and make sure any background apps, live tiles or communications (NFC, Bluettoth etc) are turned off if you don't use them. I would also turn off Double Tap to Wake, Glance Screen and Hey Cortana if you can live without them as always-on things like those can affect battery life.


----------



## khtr98 (Sep 6, 2017)

Can i update the device from 8.1.2 to 10 with the older build? Like W10M build 10166?
Thanks.


----------



## Deleted member 7503076 (Sep 6, 2017)

Presumably you could if you had the relevant cabs, but why would you want to? The first released branch of Windows 10 Mobile is the 10586.xxx branch, so you should update to 10586.107 first using this thread, then after that you can either update to the latest 10586.xxx build using W10M Enterprise edition, or you can choose to move to a later W10M branch.


----------



## khtr98 (Sep 6, 2017)

******* said:


> Presumably you could if you had the relevant cabs, but why would you want to? The first released branch of Windows 10 Mobile is the 10586.xxx branch, so you should update to 10586.107 first using this thread, then after that you can either update to the latest 10586.xxx build using W10M Enterprise edition, or you can choose to move to a later W10M branch.

Click to collapse



The reason why i want to roll back to that build is Astoria. 
I found the relevant cabs that match my device (Lumia 640 DS). 
But when i transferred all cabs, preparing to install 100% and ... i got the error 0x800b010a.
Any ideas for this problem?? 
pastebin.com/4dQPiFSf (10166 cabs)


----------



## Deleted member 7503076 (Sep 6, 2017)

Something to do with certificates (CERT_E_CHAINING) according to MS: https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/li...833(v=vs.85).aspx?f=255&MSPPError=-2147217396

I had something similar when trying to push Anniversary/Creator's Update builds with iutool.exe which was resolved by using the newer iutool.exe from the 1703 (Creator's Update) WDK, but I doubt that is your problem with the much older build.


----------



## simplicio candunggo (Sep 13, 2017)

help me bro on how to do this tricks,,first my phone is nokia lumia 1320 with patch to microsoft lumia 950 xl and running windows 10 mobile futures 2 update and now i want to install a ****inuum so how do i make this???help me dude


----------



## HD2Owner (Sep 13, 2017)

added new TH2 and RS1 rollups


----------



## 630User (Sep 13, 2017)

HD2Owner said:


> added new TH2 and RS1 rollups

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot! Looking forward for RS2 rollups. Regards.


----------



## djtonka (Sep 13, 2017)

there is no CU CABs since new year


----------



## 630User (Sep 13, 2017)

djtonka said:


> there is no CU CABs since new year

Click to collapse



Last one from May, 15063.297, works fine on my 630, but yeah, it's been awhile now.


----------



## maruf8 (Sep 14, 2017)

How to sort these cabs for my phone?? I have downloaded 14393.1066 cabs...
Please help... I am asking for the fourth time ??? 
My phones are Lumia 540 DS, 532 DS and 640 XL DS


----------



## Nightsteed (Sep 14, 2017)

maruf8 said:


> How to sort these cabs for my phone?? I have downloaded 14393.1066 cabs...
> Please help... I am asking for the fourth time
> My phones are Lumia 540 DS, 532 DS and 640 XL DS

Click to collapse



Put them on a folder and then install them using the command: iutool -v -p "path to your folder"


----------



## maruf8 (Sep 14, 2017)

Nightsteed said:


> Put them on a folder and then install them using the command: iutool -v -p "path to your folder"

Click to collapse



but those files need to be sorted... I don't need other resolution, chipset etc cabs, do i??


----------



## kukmikuk (Sep 14, 2017)

I did it for my 620 and 640 via Fidler - on earlier 14393 or 15063 builds I catch cabs during OTA update and than did txt template file with concrete cabs for my phone. Now I use this template txt file via Total Commander on new builds ofline install.


----------



## maruf8 (Sep 15, 2017)

kukmikuk said:


> I did it for my 620 and 640 via Fidler - on earlier 14393 or 15063 builds I catch cabs during OTA update and than did txt template file with concrete cabs for my phone. Now I use this template txt file via Total Commander on new builds ofline install.

Click to collapse



then I'll need to rollback my phone?

any other method??


----------



## kukmikuk (Sep 15, 2017)

maruf8 said:


> then I'll need to rollback my phone
> 
> any other method??

Click to collapse



Maybe there is another method to select cabs for concrete device, but I like to test on my own, so I did with method try-verify. If we could unlock bootloader on x3x, x4x or x5x phones, it would be easier

Maybe here some completion : https://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10-mobile/windows-10-iot-holographic-mobile-cbs-t3505752


----------



## maruf8 (Sep 15, 2017)

kukmikuk said:


> Maybe there is another method to select cabs for concrete device, but I like to test on my own, so I did with method try-verify. If we could unlock bootloader on x3x, x4x or x5x phones, it would be easier
> 
> Maybe here some completion : https://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10-mobile/windows-10-iot-holographic-mobile-cbs-t3505752

Click to collapse



I can't see cabs for RM-1141_1007 there ☹


----------



## maixdadevs (Sep 18, 2017)

maruf8 said:


> then I'll need to rollback my phone
> 
> any other method??

Click to collapse



Hi,

1. You can use GetDULogs –o <output file path> to get a cab file that has a csv file InstalledPackages.csv inside. This csv file has the list of the packages installed on the device.  The device (phone) must be connected. 

2. Open the csv file and filter out the OEM, Nokia, Qualcomm entries. (Delete the lines.) You should have in the end ca. 130 lines like this microsoft.*.

3. Save the following Powershell script as Script.ps1. Only the extension (ps1) is important to be able to run the script. (I use Windows 10 and had to run at the powershell prompt something like this to be able to run the script: Set-ExecutionPolicy Unrestricted)

```
$csv = Import-Csv C:\Documents\InstalledPackages.Lumiaxxx.csv

$i = 0
$theList = @{}
$csv.Name | ForEach-Object {

    $aux = $_+".*"
    $auxname = Get-ChildItem -Path C:\Downloads\Win10Mobile\RS1.1066 | Where-Object {$_.Name -like $aux } | Select-Object -ExpandProperty FullName
    $theList.Add("$_", $auxname)

#    "" + $i + " " + $_ + " - " + $auxname
    $i++
}

foreach ($h in $theList.GetEnumerator()) {
    Write-Host "$($h.Name): $($h.Value)"
    Copy-Item $($h.Value) -Destination "D:\test.RS1.1066"
}
```

4. Adjust the 3 paths in the script to your computer paths. (1. Path to the filtered InstalledPackages.csv file, 2. Path to the 500+ cab files  from the rollup, 3. Path where to copy the 129-130 files to be used for the update of the phone)

5. Run iutool -V -p D:\test. Again adjust to where you pointed the third path from the script.

Obs. 
1. My experience is that you need to update from WM 8.1 to TH2, then RS1, then RS2. Directly from 8.1 to something else then TH2 didn't work. Also the update was non destructive in my case. Everything (installed apps and pics) was left intact.
2. The iutool and gedulogs can be found in this thread. The most current iutool (1703 I think) may work better.


----------



## maruf8 (Sep 19, 2017)

maixdadevs said:


> Hi,
> 
> 1. You can use GetDULogs –o <output file path> to get a cab file that has a csv file InstalledPackages.csv inside. This csv file has the list of the packages installed on the device. The device (phone) must be connected.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



can you upload the ps1 script for me?. maybe I am mistaking somewhere. my .1066 downloaded build is in "D:/W10AU" my csv file in "D:/AU.csv" and ill save sorted cabs in "D:/AU". Also it would be helpful if you could show me a modified csv file... 

I am a bigginer


----------



## maixdadevs (Sep 20, 2017)

maruf8 said:


> can you upload the ps1 script for me?. maybe I am mistaking somewhere. my .1066 downloaded build is in "D:/W10AU" my csv file in "D:/AU.csv" and ill save sorted cabs in "D:/AU". Also it would be helpful if you could show me a modified csv file...
> 
> I am a bigginer

Click to collapse




Hi,

for you the script would look like this:


```
$csv = Import-Csv D:/AU.csv
$theList = @{}
$csv.Name | ForEach-Object {
    $aux = $_+".*"
    $auxname = Get-ChildItem -Path D:/W10AU | Where-Object {$_.Name -like $aux } | Select-Object -ExpandProperty FullName
    $theList.Add("$_", $auxname)
}

foreach ($h in $theList.GetEnumerator()) {
    Write-Host "$($h.Name): $($h.Value)"
    Copy-Item $($h.Value) -Destination "D:/AU"
}
```


The csv file looks like this:


```
Partition,Name,Version
UpdateOS,Microsoft.MobileCore.UpdateOS,10.0.10586.1106
MainOS,Microsoft.DEVICELAYOUT_QC8960.MainOS,8.15.13810.1106
EFIESP,Microsoft.EFIESP.Production,8.15.13810.1106
MainOS,Microsoft.Input.mtf_LANG_en-us,10.0.13810.1106
MainOS,Microsoft.Input.mtf_LANG_fr-ch,10.0.13810.1106
MainOS,Microsoft.MainOS.Production,8.15.13810.1106
MainOS,Microsoft.MainOS.Production_LANG_ar-sa,8.15.13810.1106
MainOS,Microsoft.MainOS.Production_LANG_az-latn-az,8.15.13810.1106
MainOS,Microsoft.MainOS.Production_LANG_be-by,8.15.13810.1106
...
```

As far as I remember, I filtered the second column for Microsoft.* 
You can do that manually or with excel, staroffice... could be done in the powershell script too. For me, having to do it only once, doing it by hand was the fastest way.
In the end, depending on your device you should have around 130 files.


----------



## maruf8 (Sep 20, 2017)

maixdadevs said:


> Hi,
> 
> for you the script would look like this:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you so much... I'll give it a try tomorrow... ?


----------



## maruf8 (Sep 21, 2017)

maixdadevs said:


> Hi,
> 
> for you the script would look like this:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



and yes... can I do the same thing for upgrading from 8.1 to 10?? which cabs will I use??  latest Th2 build or 10586.107?


----------



## maruf8 (Sep 21, 2017)

maixdadevs said:


> Hi,
> 
> for you the script would look like this:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

Nicely done bro... I am so much greatful to you. pls tell me can I use same trick to update latest TH2 from 8.1??


----------



## maixdadevs (Oct 2, 2017)

maruf8 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Nicely done bro... I am so much greatful to you. pls tell me can I use same trick to update latest TH2 from 8.1??

Click to collapse



To update from 8.1 I first updated to 10586.107. I never tried/tested to another TH2 build directly.


----------



## maruf8 (Oct 2, 2017)

Ok thanks ?


----------



## HD2Owner (Oct 13, 2017)

added latest redstone1 rollup (14393.1770).


----------



## 630User (Oct 14, 2017)

Great, thanks!

---------- Post added at 06:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:12 PM ----------

Any chance builds later than 15063.297 will be published?


----------



## marianodelfino (Oct 16, 2017)

Does anyone have the cab file of build 16212?? Some ppl managed to install it on phone i want to try aswell.


----------



## fadilfadz (Oct 17, 2017)

Is there anyone have TH1 build?


----------



## Deleted member 7503076 (Oct 17, 2017)

HD2Owner said:


> added latest redstone1 rollup (14393.1770).

Click to collapse



Thanks - any chance you could add the links for 10586.1176 as well?


----------



## HD2Owner (Oct 20, 2017)

******* said:


> Thanks - any chance you could add the links for 10586.1176 as well?

Click to collapse



this build is only available for IOT devices so far on windows update catalog.
let me know if it is available and i will grab the links as usual.


----------



## Deleted member 7503076 (Oct 20, 2017)

HD2Owner said:


> this build is only available for IOT devices so far on windows update catalog.
> let me know if it is available and i will grab the links as usual.

Click to collapse



Thanks - isn't it this one? - https://www.catalog.update.microsoft.com/Search.aspx?q=1176 mobile


----------



## HD2Owner (Oct 20, 2017)

******* said:


> Thanks - isn't it this one? - https://www.catalog.update.microsoft.com/Search.aspx?q=1176 mobile

Click to collapse



oh, yes indeed. :laugh:

updated first post with latest th2 rollup.


----------



## mmm273 (Oct 20, 2017)

Hi, I have L930. I want to stay at TH2 build, but how ? I updated it, even get enteprise with defer upgrades and still its finding and updating to Anniversary update... Is there any way to stay at TH2 ?


----------



## tcesliver (Oct 30, 2017)

*Verizon HTC M8*

What is the highest build anyone has updated the HTC M8 for Verizon? I can install up to RS2 but MMS does not work after TH2 build.. Any suggestions?


----------



## dxdy (Nov 10, 2017)

mmm273 said:


> Hi, I have L930. I want to stay at TH2 build, but how ? I updated it, even get enteprise with defer upgrades and still its finding and updating to Anniversary update... Is there any way to stay at TH2 ?

Click to collapse



same trick people use on unsupported devices to get new updates: change ID to unsupported device


----------



## HD2Owner (Nov 17, 2017)

added latest redstone 1 build rollup (14393.1884).


----------



## Deleted member 7503076 (Nov 17, 2017)

HD2Owner said:


> added latest redstone 1 build rollup (14393.1884).

Click to collapse



Thanks - strange that there doesn't seem to be a 1511 build this month (the Update Catalogue doesn't have one and I tested a phone on W10M Enterprise 1511 and it still pulls down the 10586.1176 build from October 2017 - there is a 10586.1232 build for desktop, and 1511 for mobile is supposedly supported until January 2018's patch day (https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/lifecycle/search?alpha=Windows 10 Mobile Enterprise)...


----------



## simonand (Nov 21, 2017)

Never success


----------



## hohoaisan (Nov 27, 2017)

my phone is Lumia 730 on the lastest RS1 build, something went wrong that i could not install new keyboard, tried to reset, back to 8.1 and upgraded to 10 again, but it still can't
so can give me the pack of "Japanese QWERTY" and show me how to install them please?


----------



## dxdy (Nov 27, 2017)

hohoaisan said:


> my phone is Lumia 730 on the lastest RS1 build, something went wrong that i could not install new keyboard, tried to reset, back to 8.1 and upgraded to 10 again, but it still can't
> so can give me the pack of "Japanese QWERTY" and show me how to install them please?

Click to collapse



simple solution: register and turn on Insider 
and switch off Insider after that... try download keyboard...

if not works, go here
https://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=4334734&stc=1&d=1510920408

search for "input.mtf_lang_ja-jp"
download cab file
use iutool to send this cab to phone http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=68459157&postcount=13


----------



## hohoaisan (Nov 29, 2017)

dxdy said:


> simple solution: register and turn on Insider
> and switch off Insider after that... try download keyboard...
> 
> if not works, go here
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks! It works!
Can i use Creators Update cab file to update my unsupport (730) phone? does it cause any problems? .297 is the lastest CU build?


----------



## Riyad_ (Dec 10, 2017)

Waiting for 10.0.15254.12  ..


----------



## HD2Owner (Dec 13, 2017)

added latest redstone 1 build rollup (14393.1944).


----------



## hohoaisan (Dec 22, 2017)

Had you collected for 15254.124 yet?


----------



## HD2Owner (Dec 29, 2017)

hohoaisan said:


> Had you collected for 15254.124 yet?

Click to collapse



i can't find it in windows update catalog. so i can't collect it.
same goes for newer 15063 builds.

let me know in this thread if you see a newer build that i didn't collect yet.


----------



## TrungIT (Jan 3, 2018)

akhilkalwakurthy said:


> hello @MagicAndre1981, install all the certificates on your phone from below link (it has around 20 files). If installing of any certificate asks for password, don't enter anything, just click ok
> https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=E724AC567CCD44BE!75513&authkey=!AF4sOmjX6d1Prf4&ithint=folder%2ccer
> This should fix your problem

Click to collapse



Can you reupload these certificates? I need to upgrade my Lumia 525 from WP8.1 build 14219 to an old build of W10M.  
I got the same error (0x800b010a) while attemting this.


----------



## HD2Owner (Jan 6, 2018)

added latest redstone 1 build rollup (14393.2007).


----------



## maruf8 (Jan 12, 2018)

Help!! 
After updating Lumia 430 to 15063.297 I cannot download any updates or ime. Windows Update throws this error 0x800f8003 ??


----------



## JNYCLVS (Jan 13, 2018)

HD2Owner said:


> added latest redstone 1 build rollup (14393.2007).

Click to collapse



I can install this build on Lumia 520? This will be my first time installing this builds on one Lumia. Firstly how to download the files? I need download all files of these .txt? Please help me.


----------



## 4j17h (Jan 22, 2018)

HD2Owner said:


> i can't find it in windows update catalog. so i can't collect it.
> same goes for newer 15063 builds.

Click to collapse



You can't find 15254 builds in the fe2 server & moreover the 15254 build generates over 5,533 links which expires in few minutes. Even after downloading all of them we find issues in recognizing them as they are downloaded with random filenames without .cbsu or .cab extensions. The only way I have known so far is by matching the downloaded file's Digest hashes with the hashes which they were previously generated or downloading the required files by searching the Digest hashes which were included with the links.
Attaching screenshot to understand clearly what I meant.


----------



## viteo_sen (Feb 15, 2018)

del


----------



## HD2Owner (Feb 19, 2018)

added latest redstone 1 build rollup (14393.2068).


----------



## guest2free (Feb 27, 2018)

Hi everybody,
here are full CBS rollups for  Lumia 730, 735, 830 (SOC c8x26_16k 720x1280 devices)

---------- Post added at 11:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:56 PM ----------

1703 10.0.15063.909 CU (2018-02-14)
https://mega.nz/#!HOInCaIJ!NZ7rxRoCvTB-05bSmp5cyClxpCG6pl-G18nNpfkXpSg

---------- Post added at 11:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:53 PM ----------

1709 10.0.15254.124 FCU (2017-12-04)
https://mega.nz/#!rWQHCZJZ!aUCUglGh0tt6eD_S_4_X706LCuS6Lg6B2p6wUrU3U8g

---------- Post added 28th February 2018 at 12:04 AM ---------- Previous post was 27th February 2018 at 11:59 PM ----------

1709 15254.248 FCU (2018-02-11)
https://mega.nz/#!2bYy1YbD!ikaeF8wjeR_Q5usa2D-WsRLxtheNne3guoCDRelJ13g


----------



## marianodelfino (Mar 5, 2018)

HD2Owner said:


> *UPDATE!*
> since ms is releasing full rollups of windows 10 mobile in windows update catalog, i'll start to collect and post full rollup links.
> 
> *TH2:
> ...

Click to collapse



Lumia 635 input cabs don't work. After flashing, every time you try to use the keyboard, the system soft resets itself.


----------



## 4j17h (Mar 13, 2018)

4j17h said:


> The only way I have known so far is by matching the downloaded file's Digest hashes with the hashes which they were previously generated or downloading the required files by searching the Digest hashes which were included with the links.

Click to collapse



I have found another way to dump the whole build. So here is the 15063.909.rs2_release_svc  build link.


----------



## Asoulintime1982 (May 1, 2018)

Has anyone got past 15063.297 on the Samsung ATIV SE?


----------



## Ferrybigger (May 17, 2018)

guest2free said:


> Hi everybody,
> here are full CBS rollups for  Lumia 730, 735, 830 (SOC c8x26_16k 720x1280 devices)
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:56 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you give files for 930 or 1520 too ? 
Or can I use this files to update them ?


----------



## guest2free (May 21, 2018)

Ferrybigger said:


> Can you give files for 930 or 1520 too ?
> Or can I use this files to update them ?

Click to collapse



Unfortunately, you cannot use these files for Lumia 930 and 1520. On the other hand
I'm working on that as well, so stay tuned


----------



## richieapah (Aug 11, 2018)

*upgrade lumia 1320*

please i really need help from this forum. i have gone over these comments yet my solution is not out of them. i have nokia lumia 1320 RM-994 version 8.0
so i need solutions of how to upgrade to v8.1 or win 10 i have done all research that i was to until i find my self here i think you guys will help me. please tell me exactly what to do to upgrade my phone.


----------



## richieapah (Aug 14, 2018)

Please send me files for lumia 1320 rm_994
I really need them to upgrade my phone


----------



## uiqjirka (Aug 14, 2018)

https://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10-mobile/guide-win10-mobile-offline-update-t3527340


----------



## its_me_Sandy (Aug 23, 2018)

hi all..

any update on L1520 project astoria based preview build available for download?


----------



## uiqjirka (Aug 23, 2018)

No, it will never be that.


----------



## ravidromy (Oct 9, 2018)

someone have sorting script code like the post owner guy maked?


----------



## Shaikh Amaan FM (May 12, 2019)

*Thank You So Much..!*



maixdadevs said:


> Hi,
> 
> 1. You can use GetDULogs –o <output file path> to get a cab file that has a csv file InstalledPackages.csv inside. This csv file has the list of the packages installed on the device.  The device (phone) must be connected.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You are Amazing..!:good:


----------



## Shaikh Amaan FM (May 21, 2019)

Im using lumia 1020, I tried to get to the build 10536 from the stock 12393, it got succefully updated to the build 14226, but when I try to update it to 10536 from 14226 it showed me an error code 0x800b010a which says cert_e_chaining. Now with this tutorial's cab files, I am able to update from 14226 to 10586 without any issues. One thing to note here is that I am unable to select any ring in Windows Insider app as it shows an server error. I dont know if that's the cause of that error. If any one reading this have any answer to this then please help me and also someone else having this issue in future.

Thanks a lot..!


----------



## titi66200 (May 22, 2019)

Windows Insider has been closed for mobile devices for more than a year.


----------



## Shaikh Amaan FM (May 24, 2019)

titi66200 said:


> Windows Insider has been closed for mobile devices for more than a year.

Click to collapse



Is windows insider important in offline update as well..? I dont think so, as I said in my previous comment, I successfully updated to build 10586 without insider or anything else. But when I try to do that for 10536 I get an error. I even tried it by flashing the original ffu of the exact region and model for which the cabs belong to and then push the cabs, still I got error.


----------



## -HoNY- (Nov 7, 2019)

Hi, I would like to download Czech localization files for 15254.490 or the latest if available.


----------



## ngame (Nov 29, 2019)

Hi everyone. 
Anyone here having Samsung ATIV S GT-I8000 offline update from 10586.107 to 14393 ?
I tried to update with registry changes but every time after update getting  at the last gears progress and then bootloop.


----------



## Luucassrc (Apr 9, 2020)

640XL - version: 1703 - last update: 10.0.15063.1868

the version 1709 I don't know what team they are for but I think the last update is January or February 2020


----------



## Vaidizzz (May 3, 2020)

Hello People, sorry for a dumb question - i am new to the thread here, so i updated my 920 to Windows 10 Version 1511 - 10.0.10568.107, and i need to get the newest version available for this device, any idea which version it is? Do i have to install the version one by one to get to the newest one? or do i just find the newest one and install it? Please! i need some help and save a family member to save a year or two on his device*


----------



## wolfydoes (Aug 17, 2020)

has anyone managed to install redstone 2??


----------



## the_ssarb (Sep 15, 2020)

does anyone still have 16212 cabs for any device? if yes could you zip them and post a download link?

---------- Post added at 03:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:18 PM ----------




nasc77 said:


> Finally i got 16212.rs_xbox.170531-1534 that someone grab from Lumia 1020.
> Still searching for this one 16212.rs_iot.

Click to collapse



do you still have the 16212 xbox cabs? if yes can you zip them and post a download link? also did you find the iot 16212 build? if yes can you post that too?


----------



## oldman820 (Dec 6, 2020)

I'm trying to get the RS1 onto my 925 which i think is the 1607 anniversary release.
I previously used the offline updater.v.5.2  to get to  1056.1007
I've done the registry edit with Interops.
Would i need to download all of them from the OP or just the last one to attempt another offline update to 1607 ?
ie:
RS1:
14393.1066 (11.04.2017)
14393.1198 (05.05.2017)
14393.1358 (12.06.2017)
14393.1480 (11.07.2017)
14393.1593 (07.08.2017)
14393.1715 (11.09.2017)
14393.1770 (09.10.2017)
14393.1884 (15.11.2017)
14393.1944 (11.12.2017)
14393.2007 (06.01.2018)
14393.2068 (14.02.2018)
14393.2126 (20.03.2018)

My sim card doesn't have data download atmo.
so I was wondering if i could do an offline update with a single RS1 (1607) pack.
Even if it means starting again from Win8.1.


----------



## DaneGleesak (Apr 3, 2021)

Luucassrc said:


> 640XL - version: 1703 - last update: 10.0.15063.1868
> 
> the version 1709 I don't know what team they are for but I think the last update is January or February 2020

Click to collapse



Where can i find this cab file? for 1703?


----------



## fadilfadz (May 23, 2021)

Here is the Windows 10 Mobile 10549 and 10570 cabs link


----------



## Empyreal96 (Jul 10, 2021)

Sorry to bump an old thread, but I have recently shared some of the 16212 Cabs on a new thread for anyone interested









						10.0.16212.1001.rs_iot CABs for MSM8974
					

Update: The mega link is temporarily down, I have plans and more details coming soon  Hi all,  Here we have some Build 16212 cabs for MSM8974 Lumia's!  For those who don't know already, Build 16212 was accidently released on 1st June 2017 in 3...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## cooldude20000 (Aug 21, 2022)

Has anyone here got one off the really old windows 10 mobile build cabs for an RM-937 Lumia 1520 either 9941 10051 10080 I did manage to get 10166 installed but nothing lower than it just wants to have a look at the old builds?


----------

